# MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst / Curry out for Season



## ScottMay

I thought today was the day; the day Paxson angrily ordered reporters to hold off for; the day top specialists at the Mayo Clinic and Mass General would weigh in with a final diagnosis; the day we'd be able to truly assess the upcoming playoffs.

I don't mean to be glib, but what is the freaking deal already? Anyone in Chicagoland hearing any rumblings? Is a press conference in the works? What is going on?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

i am listening to the internet feed of espn1000. so if they report anything, i will post it!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Well, [John] Paxson called me today, no news on Curry but this is what I got out of the conversation. Kirk Hinrich will not be attending the National Television game against the Washington Wizards. He will be flying back to his farm in his hometown to attend a funeral. The family's best milking cow died on monday.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Score was reporting as late as 2:00 pm that information on Curry's condition would be revealed tomorrow. :banghead:


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> Well, [John] Paxson called me today, no news on Curry but this is what I got out of the conversation. Kirk Hinrich will not be attending the National Television game against the Washington Wizards. He will be flying back to his farm in his hometown to attend a funeral. The family's best milking cow died on monday.



will you please cut this out? i am asking you once. and i am asking you nicely.

kirk has never been on a farm in his life.

your "schtick" is getting really tired.


and no OFFICIAL news on curry in the last news update. skiles got six stitches to his head though!


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Any doubt at this point? EC will miss the remainder of the season, Im almost certain of that.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Frankensteiner said:


> Score was reporting as late as 2:00 pm that information on Curry's condition would be revealed tomorrow. :banghead:


I'm trying to remain optimistic, but all external signs point to this being really bad news. I mean, the medical stuff could have and should have been wrapped up days ago, so (thinking worst-case) these added delays seem like the Bulls are getting their ducks together for an announcement that he's out for the season, if not longer.

Just . Not . Good.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Maybe they have not been able to get a press conference set up with Curry and Paxson because Paxson is working on getting Eddy a private jet for the Washington game. Be optimistic.

Also, I heard Nocioni is suspended for the Washington game.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Even if the doctors said "all systems clear" I highly doubt he would play today. He needs to practice with the team at least for one day before he can be back in game shape


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> I'm trying to remain optimistic, but all external signs point to this being really bad news. I mean, the medical stuff could have and should have been wrapped up days ago, so (thinking worst-case) these added delays seem like the Bulls are getting their ducks together for an announcement that he's out for the season, if not longer.
> 
> Just . Not . Good.


I personally don't consider it a bad sign (of course, what do I know?). Just frustrated at being kept in the dark for so long.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Eddy's Coming Back

Tidbit of the information I'll post in a sec.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

"We would have sent a great message if we had won the game," reserve swingman Eric Piatkowski said. "The rest of the league would have said, 'Oh, shoot, look at the Bulls.' But the Pistons know that we're not a team that they can walk over. They have a lot of trouble with Eddy Curry, and he will be back for the playoffs if we see them again."


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> "We would have sent a great message if we had won the game," reserve swingman Eric Piatkowski said. "The rest of the league would have said, 'Oh, shoot, look at the Bulls.' But the Pistons know that we're not a team that they can walk over. They have a lot of trouble with Eddy Curry, and he will be back for the playoffs if we see them again."


Thats great to hear and all, but I'll wait for the word from the Mayo clinic rather then the Polish Cardiologist before I breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



JRose5 said:


> Thats great to hear and all, but I'll wait for the word from the Mayo clinic rather then the Polish Cardiologist before I breathe a sigh of relief.


:laugh:

And did Dr. Piatkowski _really_ say, "Oh, shoot, look at the Bulls." ?

:laugh:


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> Eddy's Coming Back
> 
> Tidbit of the information I'll post in a sec.



errr...... When? Where did you get info about this? Is he playing @ Washington?


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



nanokooshball said:


> errr...... When? Where did you get info about this? Is he playing @ Washington?


Pikatowski said he would be back for the playoffs at least.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news?*




sloth said:


> "We would have sent a great message if we had won the game," reserve swingman Eric Piatkowski said. "The rest of the league would have said, 'Oh, shoot, look at the Bulls.' But the Pistons know that we're not a team that they can walk over. They have a lot of trouble with Eddy Curry, and he will be back for the playoffs if we see them again."


 it would be nice if you would put a link to quotes from articles.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

. . . . . . ."oh, shoot, look at the bulls."


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



spongyfungy said:


> it would be nice if you would put a link to quotes from articles.


I didn't see a link to it. Is was from like DailySouthtown newspaper website or something. It was posted on Realgm's board.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> I didn't see a link to it. Is was from like DailySouthtown newspaper website or something. It was posted on Realgm's board.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=daily+southtown
http://www.dailysouthtown.com/index/dsindex.html
http://www.dailysouthtown.com/index/dspro.html
http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/121sd1.htm



> "We would have sent a great message if we had won the game," reserve swingman Eric Piatkowski said. "The rest of the league would have said, 'Oh, shoot, look at the Bulls.' But the Pistons know that we're not a team that they can walk over. They have a lot of trouble with Eddy Curry, and he will be back for the playoffs if we see them again."


See? Not exactly a nuisance.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

My father is actually up at the Mayo clinic for a few days, I just chatted with him and he said there was an article in the Rochester paper about Curry being at the clinic.

He said what he gathered from it was that it was some heart arrhythmia, and he said the article made it sound like he was just there for one day.
Sounded like there wasn't much to the article, and not much that we didn't know.

Though its good to hear he was only there for the day, if thats true.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



JRose5 said:


> My father is actually up at the Mayo clinic for a few days, I just chatted with him and he said there was an article in the Rochester paper about Curry being at the clinic.
> 
> He said what he gathered from it was that it was some heart arrhythmia, and he said the article made it sound like he was just there for one day.
> Sounded like there wasn't much to the article, and not much that we didn't know.
> 
> Though its good to hear he was only there for the day, if thats true.


Best wishes to your dad. Tell him we don't need inside info THAT badly.

Here's the article (although you have to be a print subscriber to read the whole enchilada):
http://news.postbulletin.com/newsmanager/templates/localnews_story.asp?a=218211


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> Best wishes to your dad. Tell him we don't need inside info THAT badly.
> 
> Here's the article (although you have to be a print subscriber to read the whole enchilada):
> http://news.postbulletin.com/newsmanager/templates/localnews_story.asp?a=218211


Thanks Scott, he's doin good, just wasn't feeling too hot and actually got an appointment, so might as well get checked out if its available.

Too bad he didn't run into Curry though, I told him to track him down and get some inside scoop.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> I didn't see a link to it. Is was from like DailySouthtown newspaper website or something. It was posted on Realgm's board.


 I think it's fake sloth. Do you have the link to the realgm post? Maybe if we contextualize the post we can see a link to it maybe?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



spongyfungy said:


> I think it's fake sloth. Do you have the link to the realgm post? Maybe if we contextualize the post we can see a link to it maybe?



actually it's not fake. scott may provided the path. dr. pike did say "oh shoot, look at the bulls" ( :laugh: )...but next time sloth, post the link, it's not that difficult. 

oh shoot, we just did sloth's work for him. again. last one kiddo. you are treading a very thin line with me.

last paragraph:

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/121sd1.htm


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

The fox news guy said we will SEE something about Curry tommorow.

The question is whether that is theoretical, like see the results, or see Eddy in his uniform tommorow.


----------



## Kismet

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Bulls center Eddy Curry visited heart specialists in Minnesota on Tuesday, almost two weeks since he first complained about an irregular heartbeat on March 30 in Charlotte.

*The Bulls released no information about Curry's condition, but a team spokesman said general manager John Paxson is expected to address the situation Wednesday.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...tscurry,1,948971.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

_*Players are approaching his status as if they will finish the regular season, and possibly the playoffs, without Curry.

"We're a much, much better team with Eddy than we are without him," coach Scott Skiles said. "There's absolutely no question about that. But until we get him back, we have to go with the guys we have. They're doing a great job."*_


----------



## Machinehead

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



such sweet thunder said:


> . . . . . . ."oh, shoot, look at the bulls."


I don't know if Pike would appreciate you posting pics of the Skanks he parties with on the road


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Bump . . . any Chicagoland sports radio listeners hearing anything?

And Machinehead, the woman on Pike's right is my mom. Not cool.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> Bump . . . any Chicagoland sports radio listeners hearing anything?
> 
> And Machinehead, the woman on Pike's right is my mom. Not cool.


Boy, talk about putting your foot in your mouth! lol


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

ESPNEWS is reporting that the bulls have NO IDEA when Curry will be back or if he'll even be back this season. He's seeing yet another heart specialist today....


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



The Krakken said:


> ESPNEWS is reporting that the bulls have NO IDEA when Curry will be back or if he'll even be back this season. He's seeing yet another heart specialist today....


OK, this is just getting weird at this point. Why is it taking 1,000 heart specialists to figure this out?


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



PC Load Letter said:


> OK, this is just getting weird at this point. Why is it taking 1,000 heart specialists to figure this out?


Don't know. Maybe they are trying to be extra careful. Maybe they are trying to bring his value down. Hey, you neeeeeveeer know. :laugh:


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



The Krakken said:


> ESPNEWS is reporting that the bulls have NO IDEA when Curry will be back or if he'll even be back this season. He's seeing yet another heart specialist today....


Okay . . . (deep breath)

With all due concern for Eddy's health, it's only a game, the most important thing here is that Eddy is well, yada yada yada--John Paxson needs to step up to a podium in the next couple of hours and tell the world what he knows. This is ridiculous.

Or maybe I'll just wait to read about it in a medical journal. It's clearly an extremely complicated, unusual problem for it to be requiring yet another round of testing. Bill Clinton had coronary artery disease discovered, diagnosed, and repaired in far less time than it's taken to get simple answers on Curry.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

This is really scary....we really need Eddy to get back but more important (of course) is his health.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

I think ESPNEWS is just referencing this old report.



> Eddy Curry saw heart specialists in Minnesota on Tuesday, The Chicago Tribune reported.
> 
> He has been sidelined since March 30 with an irregular heartbeat and could miss the remainder of the season.
> 
> "We're a much, much better team with Eddy than we are without him," coach Scott Skiles told the paper. "There's absolutely no question about that. But until we get him back, we have to go with the guys we have. They're doing a great job."


It was posted on the front page of ESPN today. And FWIW, the Score has been reporting the entire day that they're hopeful to learn more about Curry's condition later on TODAY.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Jesus. This can't be good for the team psyche, or Eddy's psyche to be in the lurch like this.

Is there a doctor in the house?!


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Ok, it's been about 2.5 to 3 weeks, and Eddy still needs more testing?

I don't want to think this, but I think Eddy is done for the year, and possibly an extended period of time. If some of the best physicians at MAYO, and possibly in Boston (I would guess, he would have been checked at Harvard, but I don't know) can't get any info, then I cannot feel too optimistic.

Obviously as a person we hope for the best for Eddy. But in basketball terms, this will be hard to accept. Even with Eddy's inconsistant play for most of his career, he has the most potential to be the biggest star for this team. It would really suck to see his loss. That would be two straight years of draft picks (2001 and 2002 - Jay) that would unfortunatetly make this franchise take a step back. I am not blaming this on Eddy, but this is just bad luck.

I hope he recovers. I would love to see him return for the playoffs, and play like he did the few weeks prior to injury. I think, if this happened, we pose a very serious threat to every team in the East.

Why hasn't Pax released any info? When will he? I can't stand the wait any longer.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

I can't believe there's so many people freaking out over a ESPNEWS report lifted from the Tribune. This is not new info, but more likely ESPN having no idea how to properly check facts.


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Gosh, is it possible that he was just misdiagnosed to start with? Maybe there isn't a problem and that's why they can't find anything...hmm?

I dunno. It does seem ridiclous, though.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



The Krakken said:


> Don't know. Maybe they are trying to be extra careful. Maybe they are trying to bring his value down. Hey, you neeeeeveeer know. :laugh:


Could be, but more like than not they really don't know.

My dad has gone through something similar to Curry's situation, and while we'd like to think there's some science to it, the reality is there's no single test to diagnose exactly what's wrong and there is no single magic bullet cure to make it better. There are lots of different approaches, but they have different side affects and risks. You try the low risk ones first, then build up to the more complicated stuff.

For example, one approach to certain types of irregular heartbeats is simply to have them shock the hell out of you with defibrilator paddles. The one time shock will send the heart back into its normal rhythm and there's little to no long-term worry.

Problem is, that's only effective in roughly 30% of treatments. It helps most people for a while, but then their hearts go back to being out of sync.

In those cases, there are a variety of drugs that can help, but it takes a while to get the right dosages. Worse, some of the drugs make you feel tired. Not as tired as having your heart beating way too fast, but probably enough to affect an athlete. I seem to remember last year or the year before that Zeljko Rebraca spent quite a bit of time on the IL while they figured out the right sets of medicines to get him right. He seems to be OK now- he's not a great player obviously, but he seems to be no worse than he was before.

So my guess is that in the long run Eddy's going to be fine. There is a worst case scenario that whatever they have to do to get his heart in rhythm will make him a less effective player, but it probably wouldn't reduce his life or reduce his quality of life. More likely than not though, he'll be fine both on the court and off; the key is just to remember that part of the diagnosis process for this illness is to try a course of treatment and see how he responds. It's frustrating that we don't get an immediate answer, but the bright side is that there are lots of fallbacks when and if the quick fixes don't work.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



futuristxen said:


> Jesus. This can't be good for the team psyche, or Eddy's psyche to be in the lurch like this.
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house?!


In a thread on RealGM, there's a person who claims to be a doctor (and his level of knowledge backs up that claim) who used to work at Rush. From what he is saying, it seems to me that Eddy had an episode of ventricular fibrillation. If that's the case, he's really lucky he's alive, and it doesn't seem likely he'll ever play again, unless they can pinpoint that it was caused by a chemical imbalance in his blood or medication or something. 

When people are lucky enough to survive ventricular fibrillation, they usually get those defibrillator/pacemakers implanted and go on a cocktail of drugs to make sure it doesn't happen again. You don't go on to resume a career as an elite athlete.

Eddy will be fine if he can't ever play again. I'm sure there's a very nice disability insurance policy underwritten by the NBA or the Players Association. He'll be taken care of life, although not to the extent that he would have been with his next contract. But this would be an absolutely crushing loss for the Bulls. Say what you want, but Eddy was key to this team's success this year, and he is a key to its long-term future. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Mikedc said:


> Could be, but more like than not they really don't know.
> 
> My dad has gone through something similar to Curry's situation, and while we'd like to think there's some science to it, the reality is there's no single test to diagnose exactly what's wrong and there is no single magic bullet cure to make it better. There are lots of different approaches, but they have different side affects and risks. You try the low risk ones first, then build up to the more complicated stuff.
> 
> For example, one approach to certain types of irregular heartbeats is simply to have them shock the hell out of you with defibrilator paddles. The one time shock will send the heart back into its normal rhythm and there's little to no long-term worry.
> 
> Problem is, that's only effective in roughly 30% of treatments. It helps most people for a while, but then their hearts go back to being out of sync.
> 
> In those cases, there are a variety of drugs that can help, but it takes a while to get the right dosages. Worse, some of the drugs make you feel tired. Not as tired as having your heart beating way too fast, but probably enough to affect an athlete. I seem to remember last year or the year before that Zeljko Rebraca spent quite a bit of time on the IL while they figured out the right sets of medicines to get him right. He seems to be OK now- he's not a great player obviously, but he seems to be no worse than he was before.
> 
> So my guess is that in the long run Eddy's going to be fine. There is a worst case scenario that whatever they have to do to get his heart in rhythm will make him a less effective player, but it probably wouldn't reduce his life or reduce his quality of life. More likely than not though, he'll be fine both on the court and off; the key is just to remember that part of the diagnosis process for this illness is to try a course of treatment and see how he responds. It's frustrating that we don't get an immediate answer, but the bright side is that there are lots of fallbacks when and if the quick fixes don't work.


Mike, the big question here is whether we're talking atrial vs. ventricular fib. Atrial (the kind Rebraca, Phil Jackson, Olajuwon, etc. had/have) is serious, but not life-threatening, especially in the short term. It can be cured electrically, physically (ablation), or medically. 

If it's ventricular, the arrythymia that usually leads to cardiac arrest, I honestly don't see how Curry will ever play again. I have no solid evidence that it was ventricular, but the fact that he is seeing so many specialists in so many different places leads me to believe that this isn't a typical case of atrial fib.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Latest report from MSNBC:

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/7490351/

Same report as before...We're a better team with him than without him, yada yada...



> Previous tests didn't determine the extent of Curry's problem.
> 
> Curry was the Bulls leading scorer at 16.1 points per game before he was sidelined.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Just curious ScottMay, over the course of this Curry ordeal, you've had some very informative observations on all the diseases, conditions, etc. Are you in the medical field or just happen to be really ****ing educated on this stuff?

I didn't even know what arrythymia was before it came up in regards to Curry.


----------



## rwj333

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> In a thread on RealGM, there's a person who claims to be a doctor (and his level of knowledge backs up that claim) who used to work at Rush. From what he is saying, it seems to me that Eddy had an episode of ventricular fibrillation. If that's the case, he's really lucky he's alive, and it doesn't seem likely he'll ever play again, unless they can pinpoint that it was caused by a chemical imbalance in his blood or medication or something.
> 
> When people are lucky enough to survive ventricular fibrillation, they usually get those defibrillator/pacemakers implanted and go on a cocktail of drugs to make sure it doesn't happen again. You don't go on to resume a career as an elite athlete.
> 
> Eddy will be fine if he can't ever play again. I'm sure there's a very nice disability insurance policy underwritten by the NBA or the Players Association. He'll be taken care of life, although not to the extent that he would have been with his next contract. But this would be an absolutely crushing loss for the Bulls. Say what you want, but Eddy was key to this team's success this year, and he is a key to its long-term future. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


Can you post a link?


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> In a thread on RealGM, there's a person who claims to be a doctor (and his level of knowledge backs up that claim) who used to work at Rush. From what he is saying, it seems to me that Eddy had an episode of ventricular fibrillation. If that's the case, he's really lucky he's alive, and it doesn't seem likely he'll ever play again, unless they can pinpoint that it was caused by a chemical imbalance in his blood or medication or something.
> 
> When people are lucky enough to survive ventricular fibrillation, they usually get those defibrillator/pacemakers implanted and go on a cocktail of drugs to make sure it doesn't happen again. You don't go on to resume a career as an elite athlete.
> 
> Eddy will be fine if he can't ever play again. I'm sure there's a very nice disability insurance policy underwritten by the NBA or the Players Association. He'll be taken care of life, although not to the extent that he would have been with his next contract. But this would be an absolutely crushing loss for the Bulls. Say what you want, but Eddy was key to this team's success this year, and he is a key to its long-term future. I am keeping my fingers crossed.



I saw that thread right after the Eddy-less Charlotte game (if we're thinking of the same one). If I am remembering correctly, I thought that poster posted that it might have been ventricular fibrillation. It was an interesting read, but I thought it was purely speculation.

If there was another one on the subject, then I may have missed it.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Rhyder said:


> I saw that thread right after the Eddy-less Charlotte game (if we're thinking of the same one). If I am remembering correctly, I thought that poster posted that it might have been ventricular fibrillation. It was an interesting read, but I thought it was purely speculation.
> 
> If there was another one on the subject, then I may have missed it.


ScottMay makes his living posting various "the sky is falling" Bulls theories.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

My money is on bad news. 

Curry has something bad, and they are going for test after test after test to make sure. The silence is out of respect for Curry, and at the request of Curry and his people.... try to keep this as positive and quiet as humanly possible in an attempt to minimize the affect on his contract if he does come back this season.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Ugh...if Eddy doesn't ever play again...ugh...

I can guarantee I'll need to take a long time away from basketball...unless the Bulls win it all without him, of course...

Sigh.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



JRose5 said:


> Just curious ScottMay, over the course of this Curry ordeal, you've had some very informative observations on all the diseases, conditions, etc. Are you in the medical field or just happen to be really ****ing educated on this stuff?
> 
> I didn't even know what arrythymia was before it came up in regards to Curry.


Like MikeDC, I had a parent who went through some heart problems a few years ago, and I learned more about heart problems than I really needed to.

I'm also married to a doctor, so I can thumb through giant medical books if I have a question about something, and I'm always scanning through JAMA/NEJM for articles that interest me.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



rwj333 said:


> Can you post a link?


Sorry about that . . . 

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=362375&sid=9565ba8bb32623982f89f668f53388db


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Frankensteiner said:


> ScottMay makes his living posting various "the sky is falling" Bulls theories.


You're right. I apologize for getting slightly worried about one of the keystones of the franchise's being shuttled from top heart specialist to top heart specialist without so much as a peep from his representatives or the team. 

Please file this one under "much ado about nothing" and let's get back to business as usual.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

On ESPN 1000 they said they are still waiting for Eddy's status for tonight.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

This waiting for injury news feels like the Cubs


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> On ESPN 1000 they said they are still waiting for Eddy's status for tonight.


All they needed to do was subscribe to MYBULLS -- he's out for the game tonight.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

A guy also raised speculation that the Bulls are just getting 3 opinions to see if all 3 doctors will clear him to play so they make a safe decision.

Other speculation is that the Bulls are just trying to find one doctor to clear him to play, which makes no sense, since he is cleared to play.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> Mike, the big question here is whether we're talking atrial vs. ventricular fib. Atrial (the kind Rebraca, Phil Jackson, Olajuwon, etc. had/have) is serious, but not life-threatening, especially in the short term. It can be cured electrically, physically (ablation), or medically.
> 
> If it's ventricular, the arrythymia that usually leads to cardiac arrest, I honestly don't see how Curry will ever play again. I have no solid evidence that it was ventricular, but the fact that he is seeing so many specialists in so many different places leads me to believe that this isn't a typical case of atrial fib.


I've sort of missed out on the descriptions of the initial diagnosis. Was it treated on an emergency basis? I sort of assumed it must not be a ventricular fib because he'd probably either have been dead or have received significant medical attention (like defibriliation) immediately. A ventricular fibrilation is basically a heart attack. I'm guessing he didn't have that.

If it's a tachychardia, that's a little different. (with a fib, the heart more or less stops being able to pump blood altogether, with a tach, it's still more or less working). If that's the case, I'm still not sure they couldn't do some kind of ablation rather than implant a pacemaker or defibrilator.

Of course, based on the fact they're saying they still haven't determined the source, I'm guessing they really don't know. At this point I don't see much benefit in lying about it. Clearly the Bulls expected something definitive by this point, so the likely truth is they just don't know either.

What thread was the doc talking on RealGM? I couldn't immediately find it-


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Regardless of everything else, I think it's clear, or at least it seems to me, there is something much worse going on here than was originally expected (DUH, I know). I realize heart problems like this may be hard to pinpoint, but the bottom line is it's now been a week and a half of no concrete update to the media, Eddy seeing several different doctors at multiple high-profile hospitals, Eddy not releasing any sort of statement or speaking to any reporters, and still no firm(nor partial) diagnosis.

I don't mean to jump the gun or freak out over nothing (maybe I'm just a pessimist), but this has horrible, HORRIBLE news written all over it to me. This type of secrecy/uncertainty for this long isn't normal.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Mikedc said:


> I've sort of missed out on the descriptions of the initial diagnosis. Was it treated on an emergency basis? I sort of assumed it must not be a ventricular fib because he'd probably either have been dead or have received significant medical attention (like defibriliation) immediately. A ventricular fibrilation is basically a heart attack. I'm guessing he didn't have that.
> 
> If it's a tachychardia, that's a little different. (with a fib, the heart more or less stops being able to pump blood altogether, with a tach, it's still more or less working). If that's the case, I'm still not sure they couldn't do some kind of ablation rather than implant a pacemaker or defibrilator.
> 
> Of course, based on the fact they're saying they still haven't determined the source, I'm guessing they really don't know. At this point I don't see much benefit in lying about it. Clearly the Bulls expected something definitive by this point, so the likely truth is they just don't know either.
> 
> What thread was the doc talking on RealGM? I couldn't immediately find it-


I posted the link above. He doesn't come out and say that it was vent fib, because he claims he doesn't want to / can't reveal the exact diagnosis for worry of getting his "source" in trouble. But he does say that the results of his initial EKG were highly unusual and that if he'd seen such an EKG, he'd have ordered a crash cart immediately.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

webmd.com 


* i am posting this for informational and discussion reasons ONLY - not a diagnosis!!!*



> Causes of Heart Arrhythmia:
> 
> 
> Any condition that affects the structure of the heart muscle or its valves, or that alters electrical activity within the heart, is likely to interfere with regular heartbeat. As might be expected, many forms of heart disease cause arrhythmia. Severe coronary heart disease is a frequent trigger; it produces scar tissue in the heart that can disrupt the transmission of electrical signals. Congenital heart defects, congestive heart failure, heart muscle disease, heart valve disorders, and other diseases such as lung conditions or hyperthyroidism may also produce arrhythmias. External forces such as electric shock or severe chest injury have also been known to trigger arrhythmias.
> 
> Ventricular arrhythmias most often stem from heart disease and are anticipated complications of heart attack. Atrial arrhythmias are also generally associated with heart disease, but may have other causes or no apparent cause. Atrial fibrillation is frequently associated with high blood pressure. Many bradycardias are associated with heart block.
> 
> A dysfunction in the autonomic nervous system (which regulates all involuntary bodily functions, including heartbeat) may also cause arrhythmias. Effective control by the autonomic nervous system depends on a fine balance between sympathetic nerves, which tell functions of the body to speed up, and parasympathetic nerves, which tell them to slow down. Sometimes stroke upsets the balance, and arrhythmia may result.
> 
> A sudden infusion of certain chemicals or hormones into the bloodstream can also disturb heart rate. Many drugs, including caffeine, nicotine, alcohol, cocaine, and inhaled aerosol propellants, can cause heart rate to race or become otherwise irregular. The same may occur in response to conditions that boost adrenaline (also known as epinephrine), such as shock, fright, and anxiety.




*the following is an article the AP ran on April 2nd while eddy was still in charlotte after the incident. in eddy's own words he said he did not have chest pain.*


_ Bulls center Eddy Curry was scheduled for more tests Friday after missing two games with an irregular heartbeat, but he said he hopes to play tonight against Charlotte.

"I'm cool now. The doctors (in Charlotte, N.C.) said it's nothing life-threatening. It just comes all of a sudden and is like some electric charge on the left side of the heart," Curry said in a published report.

Curry sat out Wednesday night's game in Charlotte and remained behind Thursday night for observation and treatment before flying to Chicago on Friday to be tested some more. He missed Thursday night's overtime win against Cleveland

The Bulls, riding an eight-game winning streak, play Charlotte at home Saturday night.

*Curry, 22, said he began to feel an erratic beat during last Monday's win over Memphis when he scored 25 points.*

*"I just figured I was excited because I didn't have any chest pains," he said. "It just beat funny. When I'm playing I don't really feel anything. It's when I sit down and my heart rate slows down that it starts feeling weird."*

The basketball world has been stunned in the past by the heart-related deaths of Hank Gathers of Loyola Marymount and Reggie Lewis of the Boston Celtics.

The Bulls will take as long as needed to assess Curry's condition and make sure he's ready to go.

"The top priority is for the doctors to get his heart back into proper rhythm," Bulls general manager John Paxson said. "Then he's going to be monitored closely. ... We'll do whatever it takes to make sure Eddy's OK and get him healthy again."_



now...i think the bulls are being extra extra cautious, to a fault, and are correctly approaching this very methodically. the "radio silence" is per a request made by eddy's family. 

remember they were having difficulty re-creating the condition. thus the need for more tests on top of test. 

guys, i don't in any way mean to be glib - but i think no news is potentially good news. please understand i am basing my speculation on a combination of my own family history/knowledge of the symptoms/feminine intuition. in other words, flaming isn't needed...



i think eddy had an anxiety attack.



if this is found not to be the case i will be the first to eat these words. just throwing it out there.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Well the guy on Chicago Sports Radio said that every year there is a high school kid that drops dead and no one knows why. He said that the reason for their death would have been able to find after EXTENSIVE testing, and simply cured with a medication.

I think the Bulls are just getting as much information as possible to get the right mix of medictation, and get a good plan in place on how/when to get Eddy back on the court.

This is my understanding of the situation. Eddy just felt really dizzy and lightheaded during shootaround, and went to the lockeroom. He laid down and had a heart monitor the symptoms dissapeared while he was in the lockeroom in the game, but the monitor showed he had an irregular heart beat. So then after the game they took him to the hospital in Charlotte, and the doctors could not find his irregular heartbeat, so they prescribed a basic medicine that would protect his heart from acting erratic. So then he went to Chicago, and had a slew of tests done on him. They tried to recreate the irregular heart beat by using certain stimulants but were unsuccessful, and the tests did not show any problems. So then he had one monitored practice, and the results from that were inconclusive, so then he went to Minnesota and Boston for testing and ?????


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



mizenkay said:


> i think eddy had an anxiety attack.


This was my first guess as well, and that's why I thought Charlotte and follow-up testing at Rush would be the end of this. But cardiac people are well-trained in panic/anxiety/drug/alcohol induced irregular heartbeats, and I don't think anxiety can cause an EKG that would make people think about ordering a crash cart. 

If it was anxiety and the Bulls are sending him to the Mayo Clinic and Mass General to rule other things out, then I have no doubt that Paxson intends to sign Curry to a near-max contract, because they are treating him with kid gloves.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> This was my first guess as well, and that's why I thought Charlotte and follow-up testing at Rush would be the end of this. But cardiac people are well-trained in panic/anxiety/drug/alcohol induced irregular heartbeats, and I don't think anxiety can cause an EKG that would make people think about ordering a crash cart.
> 
> If it was anxiety and the Bulls are sending him to the Mayo Clinic and Mass General to rule other things out, then I have no doubt that Paxson intends to sign Curry to a near-max contract, because they are treating him with kid gloves.


No one knows what Eddy's EKG was. That guy just posted crap that he made up. It could be classified with my, Eddy told me, or the John Paxson called me and said...posts.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> If it was anxiety and the Bulls are sending him to the Mayo Clinic and Mass General to rule other things out, then I have no doubt that Paxson intends to sign Curry to a near-max contract, because they are treating him with kid gloves.


This is certainly what I'm hoping to hear.

I also agree with those who have said that no news may be good news -- it seems if there was something clearly, grossly wrong with him, they would be able to find it reasonably quickly.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Mikedc said:


> I seem to remember last year or the year before that Zeljko Rebraca spent quite a bit of time on the IL while they figured out the right sets of medicines to get him right. He seems to be OK now- he's not a great player obviously, but he seems to be no worse than he was before.


Rebraca had surgery. 



> Detroit Pistons center Zeljko Rebraca has undergone successful surgery to correct the irregular heartbeat that forced him to miss 50 games last season.
> 
> Rebraca, 31, is expected to be with the Pistons when the team begins training camp in early October.
> 
> "We are very pleased that everything went according to plan with Zelly's procedure," president of basketball operations Joe Dumars said Thursday in a news release.
> 
> The procedure was performed by Dr. Fred Morady at University of Michigan Hospital.
> 
> The 7-foot Rebraca had said in the spring that he was considering quitting basketball if the irregular heartbeat could not be corrected.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> I posted the link above. He doesn't come out and say that it was vent fib, because he claims he doesn't want to / can't reveal the exact diagnosis for worry of getting his "source" in trouble. But he does say that the results of his initial EKG were highly unusual and that if he'd seen such an EKG, he'd have ordered a crash cart immediately.


Doh... missed it. I see it now, thanks

That guy sounds like he knows what he's talking about, that's for sure, but he also seems to think Eddy will play again and at this point they aren't sure what's going on. The good thing, in my mind, is that if he's right they've ruled out the most common really scary things like cardiomyopathy. It's frustrating to get no diagnosis, but the reality is that as time passes they seem to also be ruling out lots of really bad things too.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> This was my first guess as well, and that's why I thought Charlotte and follow-up testing at Rush would be the end of this. But cardiac people are well-trained in panic/anxiety/drug/alcohol induced irregular heartbeats, and I don't think anxiety can cause an EKG that would make people think about ordering a crash cart.
> 
> If it was anxiety and the Bulls are sending him to the Mayo Clinic and Mass General to rule other things out, then I have no doubt that Paxson intends to sign Curry to a near-max contract, because they are treating him with kid gloves.



yeah, i read the posts you linked from realgm after i posted my theory.

*dudemd* does say his "diagnosis" of needing a crash cart is based on seeing the EKG from the _initial episode_ (where he was monitored in the lockerroom in charlotte) and that to his knowledge no further episodes occured while he was hospitalized in chicago. and he confirms they could not re-create the symptoms. 

i wonder if some of this is related to eddy's weight loss? 

so, i don't want to appear as though i am dismissing the seriousness of this. i think they are treating him with kid gloves like you said because they want him to be a bull for a long long time.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

This wouldn't be related to just wieght loss, but use of weight loss pills.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Frankensteiner said:


> Rebraca had surgery.


Good find... I guess they tried with medicines and then moved on to the ablation

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/inside_game/marty_burns/news/2003/03/07/burns_insider/

has a bit more info. Looks like Joey Harrington had one too.

Of course, Curry's problem may be quite a bit different, but it is encouraging at least, that something like this might be an option. Basically what they do with an ablation is they kill a (very small) part of the heart muscle where the electrical currents are getting out of whack. This allows the rest of the heart to function normally.

With Eddy though, this may or may not be an option... it sounds like they have to first find whether it's a recurring problem (from his quotes it sounds like it is) and whether it's in a place they feel comfortable zapping. That's likely what the extended sets of tests are trying to pin down.

(Or maybe they find nothing at all, in which case, after a monitoring period, they'll probably let him play again).


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

I'm guessing we have to wait another day(s) for Pax to provide info. Maybe they will say something during the Bulls vs Wiz game. I would watch it, but I got mad exams.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Hopefully they say something during the game.
Wasn't the original update supposed to Tuesday?

Not to mention its been going on for about 2 weeks now, this is getting old.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

I would say, seeing Curry in uniform/on the team bench would be a delightful surprise. Hopefully he traveled with the team down to Washington to at least sit on the bench, not neccassarily play.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Bill Wennington at 6:04 said that Eddy Curry was cleared to play and will have 2-3 days to get ready to play. They were just making sure with all the doctors that everything was okay.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> This wouldn't be related to just wieght loss, but use of weight loss pills.



Thanks Doogie.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> Bill Wennington at 6:04 said that Eddy Curry was cleared to play and will have 2-3 days to get ready to play. They were just making sure with all the doctors that everything was okay.


sloth, you need to get in the habit of posting links, or attribution lines like "On the Score at 6:04, Bill Wennington said," or "Bill Wennington was just on Comcast and said . . . "

Fair enough?


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

that's grand news if wennington is correct. citation or not.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> Bill Wennington at 6:04 said that Eddy Curry was cleared to play and will have 2-3 days to get ready to play. They were just making sure with all the doctors that everything was okay.


You're the biggest Eddy fan on here, so I want to believe you. Did they say this on a Chicago area Pregame show? Dil Bill say that they will make some announcement tonight, or tomorrow? I'm just eager for more details, since Eddy's condition has a huge impact on the future of our team. 

I'm hoping he's back, but if this is a life threatening thing (while playing sports), we got big shoes to fill.

Would Eddy play Fri (NYK) or Sat (ATL)? Optimistically, I love it if the Bulls can win the next three games, so that way we clinch the 4th seed. This way Eddy can play the last two games to get the game-timing down, and get back in shape. Also, for the last two games, since they would be meaningless (if we win the next three), we can rest our starters and vets.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



theanimal23 said:


> You're the biggest Eddy fan on here, so I want to believe you. Did they say this on a Chicago area Pregame show? Dil Bill say that they will make some announcement tonight, or tomorrow? I'm just eager for more details, since Eddy's condition has a huge impact on the future of our team.
> 
> I'm hoping he's back, but if this is a life threatening thing (while playing sports), we got big shoes to fill.


They did one of the 15 minute updates....4 minutes late. They talked about Andres Nocioni was out for the game, and then they cut to Bill Wennington who gave them the information he had. They said an official announcement was yet to come. ESPN 1000


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> They did one of the 15 minute updates....4 minutes late. They talked about Andres Nocioni was out for the game, and then they cut to Bill Wennington who gave them the information he had. They said an official announcement was yet to come. ESPN 1000


Thanks a lot Sloth!

This a huge load off everyone's mind. Off course, we are all thankful Eddy will be healthy from a person (non-athlete) standpoint. But as basketball fans, it was just as bad to imagine what it be like in the future of this team without Eddy.

I hope he plays with the heart and attitude he did the two weeks or so prior to being hospitalized. If he does, can you imagine him, and Tyson - the defensive machine causing problems for the rest of the East? I would bet, Miami would be scared too.


----------



## johnston797

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



sloth said:


> They did one of the 15 minute updates....4 minutes late. They talked about Andres Nocioni was out for the game, and then they cut to Bill Wennington who gave them the information he had. They said an official announcement was yet to come. ESPN 1000


Can anyone confirm this report?


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



johnston797 said:


> Can anyone confirm this report?


Someone recapped Wennington's report on realgm:



> Wennington;
> 
> We have heard absolutely nothing about the new tests. He is supposed to be at practice tomorrow and hopefully back on the court later on in the week.


Thanks sloth.


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

If I'm pax, I don't even announce when he'll be back. I just dress him one night and put him on the floor.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

:boohoo:

:wait:


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



> WASHINGTON -- The silence surrounding Eddy Curry's status continued another day as general manager John Paxson continues to wait until all medical information is analyzed.
> 
> Team sources said testing performed in Boston on Curry's irregular heartbeat provided encouraging results.
> 
> Paxson doesn't want speculation, but the delay in announcing results from Curry's testing in Minnesota on Tuesday has given even players pause.
> 
> Team sources said the cardiologist Curry saw at the University of Minnesota is known for being extremely thorough, which could explain the delay.
> 
> Curry has missed nine games since his arrhythmia episode March 30 in Charlotte.


A KC Johnson article with some optimisim ?!?!


----------



## Future

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

If we get Eddy Curry back before the playoffs it will be very beneficial. We need to get Eddy back in sync for the playoffs.


----------



## Kismet

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

A team source indicated that the reason it’s taken so long to come to any conclusion about Curry’s condition is doctors have not found anything that is obviously wrong.

The Bulls are trying to take every precaution before allowing Curry to resume basketball activity, realizing there may be no definitive answer about whether the 6-foot-11, 285-pound center’s health is truly at risk.

It’s conceivable Curry could be cleared for activity soon and be ready in time for the playoffs or the final two regular season games.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=774


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

This is somewhat encouraging news, eventhough there's no way to tell what exactly is true at this point. It makes sense that it's taken this long if they've been unable to find anything wrong. Maybe it was an anxiety attack? Or maybe had his shorts tied too tight? Who knows, but if they can't find anything, I'll assume there is nothing and maybe the whole situation is nothing to worry about. Hopefully, that is the case.

Getting Eddy back isn't just going to help the team because he's a good player, but it's going to uplift the rest of the guys knowing that one of their teammates is healthy and back. It would give us added energy, which we'll surely need to finish the season well and win a playoff series.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

This is definitely some encouraging speculation by the media. If it turns out that this was all precautionary, then I give the Bulls an A+ for taking such good care of and being so concerned with their players, and an F- for the way they handled public relations. This has made me feel like we were back in Krause's bizarro world.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

SCORE update....

"Still waiting for news on Eddy Curry. We could hear word by this afternoon.... or perhaps tonight."


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

We could hear news by this afternoon or by tonight? 

Wow, maybe the Bulls might decide to consider maybe thinking about letting us know what is perhaps ailing one of their players and today, tonight, or sometime between now and never. 

How swell!


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Press conference scheduled for 7PM tonight.

according to THE SCORE.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

omg, sounds like they are gonna deliver bad news! Please let it be good news!


----------



## bullet

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Really hope it's true.

Deng is already a big downer , we must have Eddy back the sooner the better , so he feels the ball before moneytime. We could all see Reiner ain't gonna be the answer in playoffs , unless we need someone in for 2 minutes to give 2 PF's on Shaq or something like that.


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

After watching Reiner wuss out on taking a charge from Jared freakin' Jeffries, I'm betting Reiner doesn't even have the guts to get in Shaq's way enough to foul him withuot it being a dunk+1. Or, a dunk+0 in Shaq's case.

I hope the news on Eddy is good news...:gopray:


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Not to sound pessimistic but I don't think they would call a 7pm press conference if it was good news. They would probably just tell the media that he was returning to practice and should be available for X game. I don't think this is good news at all.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

i wonder if skiles will speak about it this afternoon on his weekly radio gig or give some kind of hint as to eddy's status???

a 7pm press conference misses the evening nightly news deadline. very mysterious indeed. 

mac, jurko, harry on epsn1000 at 4pmCST/5pmEST

heads up spongy!!

my money is still on anxiety attack.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

7PM press conference? That's odd. I can't remember a press conference ever being that late. Maybe it has to do with when a doctor(s) would be available to speak?


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

I'm not too optimistic about this, but I really hope I'm wrong and that Eddy will be okay.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ace20004u said:


> Not to sound pessimistic but I don't think they would call a 7pm press conference if it was good news. They would probably just tell the media that he was returning to practice and should be available for X game. I don't think this is good news at all.


I can't figure out why they're calling a 7 p.m. press conference, period.

I can't believe they're waiting for additional test results today (i.e., that whatever they're going to announce at 7 isn't known right now).

The team and all relevant front office people are in town and available.

Waiting until 7 means they're going to make the media guys put in a really long day on an off-day -- not that I care, but from what I know, there's usually a pretty good working relationship between the team's media guys and the press and they're usually mindful of stuff like this.

My only guess is that maybe the Bulls wanted some of Curry's doctors there for the q&a, and they can't put their professional lives on hold for one patient, so the press conference is being held after business hours?

[EDIT: PC Load beat me to this]

Either way, strange and not exactly reassuring.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Could you guys please provide a detailed report for us out of towners. I hope I can hear/see an audio/video clip of this. 

This is 7pm CT right? Meaning it be 8pm for me. 

It might be late for a few reasons. 1)Eddy and family are not in Chicago yet, or they want all of his family to be there for the release of info. 2) Doctors will also be at the press conference to answer questions. 3) I hope this isn't true, but it could be bad news. Like one poster said before me, they could have just told the media he is cleared to practice, and will be back in a game next week.

Everyone have their fingers crossed. Eddy's return will be a huge lift to the rest of the team in emotions, bring this team closer, and will make them PISS all over Washington (or whoever we play) in the 1st round.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



theanimal23 said:


> This is 7pm CT right? Meaning it be 8pm for me.


Yah, central.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Boerrs and Bernsey Show on the SCORE talking to Ron Adams, Bulls assistant coach.

Bernsey: "Should we be optimistic about Curry's press conference? Give us something."

Adams: "That's a tough one. Let's just say it will be a very... er... cautious approach."



Looks like he's done for the year, IMO.

That's what B+B thought as well.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Ron Adams on B&B just sorta intimated that Curry is probably done for the year. Don't remember the full comment, but he did talk about being about the Bulls wanting to be very cautious.

EDIT: k4e beat me to it.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

or maybe it's at 7pm to shorten it's news cycle.

doesn't make the hotlist or 4 quarters or 6pm sportscenter or the local evening news. 

makes the late news and the late sportscenter, then it's run it's course.

i am trying to remain positive while figuring out the angles.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



kukoc4ever said:


> Boerrs and Bernsey Show on the SCORE talking to Ron Adams, Bulls assistant coach.
> 
> Bernsey: "Should we be optimistic about Curry's press conference? Give us something."
> 
> Adams: "That's a tough one. Let's just say it will be a very... er... cautious approach."
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's done for the year, IMO.
> 
> That's what B+B thought as well.


That could just mean they're going to bring him along slowly. As in, he'll start practicing only for a little bit, then gradually increase; then when he gets back in games, he'll only play a short amount of time and gradually increase that. I didn't hear the tone of the comment, but based on the quote, I wouldn't necessarily assume he's out for the season.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

It's pretty imperative imo that Paxson sign the best available big man from the development league if Curry's going on the IL.

It sucks if Curry's out for the playoffs, but I think the Bulls could still win a round, and they certainly can't just give up. Having to play Jared Reiner for any appreciable length of time in a hard-fought playoff series is tantamount to giving up.

Any of these guys look interesting?

http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/rodney_bias.html
http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/hiram_fuller.html
http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/ousmane_cisse.html
Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje?


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



PC Load Letter said:


> I didn't hear the tone of the comment, but based on the quote, I wouldn't necessarily assume he's out for the season.


Yah... its not for sure. 

I'm basing my opinion more on his tone. Adams sounded very cautious and grim, IMO.

We'll know later tonight for sure! (Maybe)


----------



## fl_flash

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

News conference eh? This can't be good. I don't see why a team would call a news conference to state that a guy is ready to play. It's going to suck not having Eddy for the playoffs, but if he's really done for the season, I'd like to give kudos to Paxson and Reinsdorf for putting Curry's health in front of winning games. Last nights game was a perfect example of how we're such a different team without Curry. No semblance of balance or low post scoring. I'd much rather have a healthy, whole Curry for the next 10 years than possibly cut a life short just to win a ballgame or two. It's good to know that the ownership and management of this team has their priorities in check.

Hopefully it's to make a big deal of Eddy comming back - but who am I kidding?


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> It's pretty imperative imo that Paxson sign the best available big man from the development league if Curry's going on the IL.
> 
> It sucks if Curry's out for the playoffs, but I think the Bulls could still win a round, and they certainly can't just give up. Having to play Jared Reiner for any appreciable length of time in a hard-fought playoff series is tantamount to giving up.
> 
> Any of these guys look interesting?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/rodney_bias.html
> http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/hiram_fuller.html
> http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/ousmane_cisse.html
> Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje?


I thought a player needed to be signed by a certain date in the season to be eligible for the playoff roster. Wasn't there an issue with John Starks a few years back?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

The timing really may be due to the doctors' schedules. 

Here is the official Bulls.com update about the press conference:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/curry_050414.html



> WHO:
> Chicago Bulls Basketball Operations, Eddy Curry, Dr. Brian Cole and Dr. Kathy Weber
> 
> WHAT:
> Medical Update on Chicago Bulls Center Eddy Curry
> 
> WHERE:
> Berto Center | Deerfield, IL
> 
> WHEN:
> Thursday, April 14, 2004 at 7:00 p.m. CT


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

If this is the same Dr. Cole I'm thinking of (and since he is at Rush, I imagine it is) I can't understand why he would be the spokesman to discuss this heart condition. I've encountered Dr. Cole as an expert witness before, and he is a fine doctor, with lots of experience in sports medicine, but he is primarily an orthopod.

http://www.rushortho.com/Brian_Cole.cfm

Dr. Weber is the Bulls' team internist, so that makes sense.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Frankensteiner said:


> I thought a player needed to be signed by a certain date in the season to be eligible for the playoff roster. Wasn't there an issue with John Starks a few years back?



Yeah, by the end of the season. If the player was dropped from an NBA roster AFTER March 1st then they cannot be picked up for the playoffs. Personally if we have to sign someone I am hoping we sign Kris Lang from the NBDL. Tommy Smith is also an option perhaps.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Frankensteiner said:


> I thought a player needed to be signed by a certain date in the season to be eligible for the playoff roster. Wasn't there an issue with John Starks a few years back?


Other way around. A player must not be on a NBA roster by a certain date in order to be eligible for another team's playoff roster. Anyone we pick up now would be eligible for our playoff roster, assuming they weren't on an NBA team after the cutoff date.

I am unsure of the exact date, but it was a few days before we cut Corie Blount last season.

EDIT: Looks like it's March 1 from ace's post.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The timing really may be due to the doctors' schedules.
> 
> Here is the official Bulls.com update about the press conference:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/curry_050414.html


For what it's worth, Kathy Weber is the Bulls' team physician and Brian Cole appears to be a surgeon at the Rush Cartilage Restoration Center here in Chicago.

edit: TB#1 beat me to it.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Here's more about the Bulls' medical team:

http://www.rush.edu/general/bulls.html


----------



## Erock10

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Is this press conference going to be televised?


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Erock10 said:


> Is this press conference going to be televised?



Well I would guess that since it is a PRESS conference it probably will be.

:biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

Sloth,

About Bill Wennington said, was it wishful thinking on his part, or *did he know* some information about Eddy?

Man, and Eddy was playing like the "Baby Shaq" (dubbed at draft time) just prior to this ailment.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ace20004u said:


> Yeah, by the end of the season. If the player was dropped from an NBA roster AFTER March 1st then they cannot be picked up for the playoffs. Personally if we have to sign someone I am hoping we sign Kris Lang from the NBDL. Tommy Smith is also an option perhaps.


I don't think Lang is in the NBDL anymore . . . at least he's not listed in their current player index.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



PC Load Letter said:


> For what it's worth, Kathy Weber is the Bulls' team physician and Brian Cole appears to be a surgeon at the Rush Cartilage Restoration Center here in Chicago.
> 
> edit: TB#1 beat me to it.


here is Dr. Weber's profile -- she is also at Rush. While she is board certified as an internist, her focus also appears to be in orthopedics.

http://rush.photobooks.com/director...ord=weber&SearchByName=Search!&pict_id=851099


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> I don't think Lang is in the NBDL anymore . . . at least he's not listed in their current player index.



He was playing for The Dazzle I think earlier in the season and playing pretty well too. Maybe he went overseas or something.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> Here's more about the Bulls' medical team:
> 
> http://www.rush.edu/general/bulls.html


Its an impressive team. Rush does good work, especially in orthopedics.

In a professional capacity, I know Cole, Bach and Kehoe, and have used Dr. Holmes as an expert witness in a severe ankle fracture case.

Of course, ScottMay's link to the Bulls' medical team answers my question as to why an orthopedic surgeon is answering questions about Eddy Curry's heart condition -- he is the head of the Bulls' medical staff.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

So it looks Eddy is gone for the rest of the season....  

The only other option is him thanking the fans and the press for the way they handled this specific and important issue. Ha, just trying to remain optimistic (If that is possible with the Bulls right now).

:curse:


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Where is Curry news?*

BTW, given that Deng is out, and the Bulls are not ready to compete yet (Winning an NBA Championship): could it be that the Bulls are playing it safe at the same time they are trying to lower Curry's "demands" or other teams' interest in him?


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



theanimal23 said:


> Sloth,
> 
> About Bill Wennington said, was it wishful thinking on his part, or *did he know* some information about Eddy?
> 
> Man, and Eddy was playing like the "Baby Shaq" (dubbed at draft time) just prior to this ailment.


They replayed the quote on my drive home from work on ESPN1000. Bill sounded like he "knew" something, but he never confirmed (or proved) that he actually did know something. The only "proof" that I could see, was with a press release imminent, why would Bill get listeners hopes up only to trash them the next day?

It sounded like more than wishful thinking (like the Piatkowski comment), at least to me. However, I wasn't deeming his comment as 100% conclusive... 

I am remaining optimistic.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> here is Dr. Weber's profile -- she is also at Rush. While she is board certified as an internist, her focus also appears to be in orthopedics.
> 
> http://rush.photobooks.com/director...ord=weber&SearchByName=Search!&pict_id=851099


She lists her special and research interests as "women's sports medicine."

:embarrass


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



ScottMay said:


> She lists her special and research interests as "women's sports medicine."
> 
> :embarrass


My google search found her quoted in a number of articles regarding womens' sports injury. I read one about increased risk of ACL injury in female soccer players over male players.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

*Curry Press Conference Tonight at 7*

I bet he's done.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> My google search found her quoted in a number of articles regarding womens' sports injury. I read one about increased risk of ACL injury in female soccer players over male players.


All I know is that before we had a woman team doctor, our players didn't punch opponents in the nads or daintily step on them. This needs to change.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Wed. Night)*

Is Mrs. ScottMay aware of your opinions about women doctors?


----------



## TenaciousO

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Breaking news from the Score: Eddy's done and they hope he can avoid surgery with medication. Eddy wants to play through this, but the doctors won't let him.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news?*



Erock10 said:


> Is this press conference going to be televised?


 I know comcast won't carry it. The White Sox are on tv. The only stations likely to carry it is ESPNews and CLTV.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



TenaciousO said:


> Breaking news from the Score: Eddy's done and they hope he can avoid surgery with medication. Eddy wants to play through this, but the doctors won't let him.


 i can confirm this. Dave Schuster just reported it.


----------



## dkg1

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

crap


----------



## MVPKirk

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Did he happen to say exactly WHAT was wrong with his heart?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



spongyfungy said:


> i can confirm this. Dave Schuster just reported it.



damn. i am officially depressed. and take back what i said about it being an anxiety attack. damn.

eddy's long term health is more important, but, damn.


----------



## TenaciousO

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



MVPKirk said:


> Did he happen to say exactly WHAT was wrong with his heart?


Nope, said he wasn't a doctor and didn't know what the specifics were but that it would probably be announced at the press conference.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Wed. Night)*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Is Mrs. ScottMay aware of your opinions about women doctors?


I thought what happened on BBB.net, stays on BBB.net.

Actually, if I'd left out the cheap sexist commentary, the missus would probably have my back on this one. Anatomy is anatomy, but the vast difference in the size, speed, and strength of male and female athletes probably means there are significant differences in sports medicine for each respective gender.


----------



## TysonForPresident

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Did he say Eddy was done for the season or done from basketball for good?


----------



## TenaciousO

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



TysonForPresident said:


> Did he say Eddy was done for the season or done from basketball for good?


He just said done for the season. That would be horrible if his career is over.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I don't want to be dark, but the score release is the best case scenario. Like FL said, no one has a press conference to announce they're back for the playoffs. no one has press conferences to announce they're out for the season. the only time i see press conferences is when a player is announcing their retirement.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Good news and bad news for Eddy.

The good? He's okay, and he'll go on to play NBA basketball again.

The bad? He just lost tens of millions of dollars. I don't know what the CBA says about revealing a restricted free agent's medical history to teams interested in signing him to an offer sheet, but I can't believe anyone's going to want to pony up big bucks for Eddy now (including us). 

Interesting subplot . . . I wish the Bulls had gotten some of the cardiac specialists to speak tonight, and I hope they tell us who made the final determination that they're shutting him down for the season.


----------



## Future

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

This stinks, its the worst timing... he was dominating before all this came upon. I hope he gets better.... how do you think this affects his contract situation?


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Is it worth not having Eddy for this year's playoffs if it saves us $4 million on his salary for next season?


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



such sweet thunder said:


> I don't want to be dark, but the score release is the best case scenario. Like FL said, no one has a press conference to announce they're back for the playoffs. no one has press conferences to announce they're out for the season. the only time i see press conferences is when a player is announcing their retirement.


I think they're calling a press conference to clear the air and explain exactly what went down. The fact that Eddy is going into a contract year, and that he wants to play, and that SOME doctors may have cleared him to play, but the Bulls are shutting him down -- that all looks real dicey unless the Bulls come right out and do a good job of explaining their thinking.

That's my hope, anyway. But I see your point -- an evening press conference gives Eddy the chance to be with his family and teammates before they break really awful news.


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I am guessing this means..out for rest of season AND playoffs???


----------



## franky5183

*Curry out for the year*

According to the Score, Curry will be out for the year - and they're hoping he won't need surgery...
http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?topic=363061
:O nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## TenaciousO

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I couldn't imagine anyone offering him a big contract now even if they were to fix what's wrong with this heart. If Eddy accepts a qualifying offer from the Bulls, can they go and use the rest of the money on Tyson and someone else...like Dalembert? Not sure how the cap works.


----------



## Wat

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> Is it worth not having Eddy for this year's playoffs if it saves us $4 million on his salary for next season?


Not when he is allowed to become unrestricted after taking a one-year offer.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> I think they're calling a press conference to clear the air and explain exactly what went down. The fact that Eddy is going into a contract year, and that he wants to play, and that SOME doctors may have cleared him to play, but the Bulls are shutting him down -- that all looks real dicey unless the Bulls come right out and do a good job of explaining their thinking.


good point -- and this is enough to keep my spirits a little up 'till the official announcemnent. ug.


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I...uh...well...

Damn.

Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Wat said:


> Not when he is allowed to become unrestricted after taking a one-year offer.


I don't think Eddy turns down a 5 year, $40 million offer from the Bulls now that he can possibly be perceived as "damaged goods".

Nobody can read Eddy's mind, but I just don't see him settling for the QO when he can have the guaranteed money now.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*

Damn, I really hoped he would be back for the playoffs... Now he needs to get completely healthy.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*

sorry about that little merge/edit slip-up! my bad


just trying to keep ALL eddy news in ONE thread!!!!


----------



## El Chapu

*Curry Out For Season*

The Bulls have called a 7 p.m. news conference at the Berto Center, at which time they will announce that center Eddy Curry will be sidelined for the remainder of the regular season and playoffs because of his irregular heartbeat, a team source said.

Curry has been sidelined since complaining of an irregular heartbeat on March 30 in Charlotte. The team said he missed the game because of flu-like symptoms, but the Tribune reported that Curry experienced arrhythmia that kept him in Charlotte overnight.
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ry?coll=cs-bulls-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Wat

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> I don't think Eddy turns down a 5 year, $40 million offer from the Bulls now that he can possibly be perceived as "damaged goods".
> 
> Nobody can read Eddy's mind, but I just don't see him settling for the QO when he can have the guaranteed money now.


I hope you are right. If Pax offers, say, a 3 year deal worth 20-25 million at Curry, is he then unrestricted after finishing the deal?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*

Curry report from the score


----------



## bullsville

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*



mizenkay said:


> sorry about that little merge/edit slip-up! my bad
> 
> 
> just trying to keep ALL eddy news in ONE thread!!!!


Well dammit, just strap it on and handle it!! :rbanana:


----------



## MagillaGorilla

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*

This is bad news. The big picture is Eddie's health. Hopefully they can fix whatever this is. At least they caught it in time. He's very lucky.

Bulls will still do okay I think this playoff season. We made need to pursue a back up center next year though, just in case.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*



bullsville said:


> Well dammit, just strap it on and handle it!! :rbanana:



sorry. got a little flustered. 

thanks to whoever merged the latest eddy thread!!


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*

Wow. If he is out for the year, and possibly for good (which none of us want), where do we go from here?

We have no draft picks this year. We have only the MLE to spend right? Our most tradeable asset is Antonio Davis (b/c his contract will be expiring). 

If Eddy is out for good, the franchise will take a few steps back. This really sucks, b/c Krause's vision was finally becoming a reality, and I felt that Tyson and Eddy would have hit gotten over the "hump" next season. With their elevated play, and the improvement of all players, and better chemistry, I could see our team in the EC finals next year. 

So what decision does Pax make, even if we are cautious with Eddy? I don't see him playing lots of minutes in any game to limit the risk of further problems. 

I dunno, AGH! :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: MERGE: ALL Eddy Curry NEWS/ Press Conf. THURS 7pm cst*



MagillaGorilla said:


> At least they caught it in time. He's very lucky.


This is very true and something to remember, regardless of the announcement.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Tribune just reported the story.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...4curry,1,2312464.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> I think they're calling a press conference to clear the air and explain exactly what went down. The fact that Eddy is going into a contract year, and that he wants to play, and that SOME doctors *may* have cleared him to play, but the Bulls are shutting him down -- that all looks real dicey unless the Bulls come right out and do a good job of explaining their thinking.
> 
> That's my hope, anyway. But I see your point -- an evening press conference gives Eddy the chance to be with his family and teammates before they break really awful news.


Have you heard that there was a doctor that cleared Curry? Or are you just trying to suggest that the Bulls are shutting him down so they don't have to pay him as much?


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon if he has been in contact with Curry


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> Have you heard that there was a doctor that cleared Curry? Or are you just trying to suggest that the Bulls are shutting him down so they don't have to pay him as much?



I think scott's point was that because of the tenuous nature of eddy's position -- going into an offseason without a contract -- transparency about his injury problem is at a premium so that teams don't shy off about dealing with him this summer. i don't see any allusion, that the bulls want to shut him down to avoid paying money.


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



such sweet thunder said:


> i don't see any allusion, that the bulls want to shut him down to avoid paying money.


It's coming...


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> Have you heard that there was a doctor that cleared Curry? Or are you just trying to suggest that the Bulls are shutting him down so they don't have to pay him as much?


I haven't heard that a doctor cleared Curry, but I have heard or seen it implied that since the initial episode in Charlotte, a lot of the subsequent tests didn't turn up anything. To a guy who wants to get back on the court, and with, in the back of his mind, millions of dollars in the balance, he could have wrongly interpreted that as "there's nothing wrong with you."

I just want the Bulls to be as clear as possible about what happened -- timeline, the various doctor's opinions, and so forth. And if you'll look carefully at what I originally wrote, that's why I think they're going to the trouble of having a carefully orchestrated evening press conference. It's for their own good as well as Eddy's.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

good chance many of us owe Eddy Curry an apology for questioning his desire, endurance, and toughness. Because he may just have had a physical problem that saps his strength. Maybe


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



GB said:


> It's coming...


Of course it is -- if the Bulls aren't forthcoming about the timeline, the various opinions, and the thinking that went into the decision.

I'm sorry I have the temerity to not accept every action of Paxson's and Reinsdorf's as being flawless and beyond reproach, GB.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

The closest I've heard about doctors with good news is a non-specific SI snippet, reportedly from the Tribune, which stated that news out of Boston was encouraging.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/scorecard/04/14/truth.rumors.nba/

SI Rumors:



> The silence surrounding Eddy Curry's status continued another day as Bulls general manager John Paxson continues to wait until all medical information is analyzed. Team sources said testing performed in Boston on Curry's irregular heartbeat provided encouraging results.
> -- Chicago Tribune


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> I haven't heard that a doctor cleared Curry, but I have heard or seen it implied that since the initial episode in Charlotte, a lot of the subsequent tests didn't turn up anything. To a guy who wants to get back on the court, and with, in the back of his mind, millions of dollars in the balance, he could have wrongly interpreted that as "there's nothing wrong with you."
> 
> I just want the Bulls to be as clear as possible about what happened -- timeline, the various doctor's opinions, and so forth. And if you'll look carefully at what I originally wrote, that's why I think they're going to the trouble of having a carefully orchestrated evening press conference. It's for their own good as well as Eddy's.


You also said you wanted them to announce who the ultimate decision maker was. Why would the Bulls need to provide that type of information unless its to massage fans who might think their motives are financial?


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> Of course it is -- if the Bulls aren't forthcoming about the timeline, the various opinions, and the thinking that went into the decision.
> 
> I'm sorry I have the temerity to not accept every action of Paxson's and Reinsdorf's as being flawless and beyond reproach, GB.


Give me a break. So if they don't provide you with an insight into the minutia of how they internally addressed Eddy Curry's health issues, then you are going to interpret that to mean their motives are financial? I knew thats what your previous posts were setting up, thats why I asked. 

Does Paxson need to bring the medical record, charts and graphs and put on a power point presentation too? The kid has an irregular heartbeat, and you think the Bulls are just jumping at the chance to use it against him to their benefit. 

Sheesh.


----------



## PC Load Letter

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This has got to be killing Eddy emotionally and I feel horrible for him. I hope he's able to at least be at home games(hopefully sitting on the bench) and hopefully watch the team finish strong. Win some for Eddy, guys.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> You also said you wanted them to announce who the ultimate decision maker was. Why would the Bulls need to provide that type of information unless its to massage fans who might think their motives are financial?


The Bulls don't "need" to provide anything, obviously. I personally think it would be in their and Eddy's best interests to be as up front as possible about this entire process. Obviously, there were some doctors involved in this who, at the very least, were unable to duplicate or detect the initial arrhythmia Curry experience. While to a layman (like Eddy Curry or his representation) that's not necessarily a clean bill of health, it also doesn't sound quite as dire as "shut it down indefinitely." So I think it's fairly important for the Bulls to say who made the final medical decision to end Eddy's season, especially if what we're hearing in the initial leaks are that Eddy wants to play on.


----------



## MLKG

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I doubt that Bulls are shutting him down to avoid paying him.

Every athlete I've heard of who has gone out with an irregular heartbeat has missed the remainder of the season. It's not an injury you can just play through. Expect a similar announcement about Stromile Swift soon.

It was pretty obvious this was coming.


----------



## Jim Ian

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> The Bulls don't "need" to provide anything, obviously. I personally think it would be in their and Eddy's best interests to be as up front as possible about this entire process. Obviously, there were some doctors involved in this who, at the very least, were unable to duplicate or detect the initial arrhythmia Curry experience. While to a layman (like Eddy Curry or his representation) that's not necessarily a clean bill of health, it also doesn't sound quite as dire as "shut it down indefinitely." So I think it's fairly important for the Bulls to say who made the final medical decision to end Eddy's season, especially if what we're hearing in the initial leaks are that Eddy wants to play on.


Indeed. A little more information would put many minds at ease and really clarify the situation.... 

Especially if the Bulls were go out in round one and/or Paxon lowballs Curry this summer... If either/both of those were to happen This whole situation could all come crashing down. 

Paxon could avoid all this by being upfront about the the test and who made the decision to shut him down(and why exactly).


----------



## fleetwood macbull

and i thought _I_ was cynical


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Jim Ian said:


> Indeed. A little more information would put many minds at ease and really clarify the situation....
> 
> Especially if the Bulls were go out in round one and/or Paxon lowballs Curry this summer... If either/both of those were to happen This whole situation could all come crashing down.
> 
> Paxon could avoid all this by being upfront about the the test and who made the decision to shut him down(and why exactly).


Agree 100%.

OTOH, perhaps Curry's people don't want the exact details of the condition to be revealed either.

The fact that neither of the two doctors at today's conference are heart specialists is not encouraging.

If Curry's people, not just Curry, want him to play... then its going to be a big mess.


----------



## ScottMay

fleetwood macbull said:


> and i thought _I_ was cynical


I'm NOT that cynical. If you'll read my series of posts in this thread, I was actually guessing that the 7 pm start time wasn't necessarily because Eddy was retiring, but because the Bulls wanted to have a thorough, medically specific press conference with utter clarity and all the answers, and that they would do this in deference to the fact that Eddy is in a bit of a thorny spot, contract-wise. 

But I don't toe the company line to the satisfaction of some folks, and thus single posts or statements are interpreted as me questioning the saintly Chairman's motives.


----------



## T.Shock

Just terrible news. Our leading scorer goes down with a month left to play with such a random condition. Perhaps this city was blessed with two gifted athletes and will have to wait for another special player for a team to win a championship.

Payton
Jordan
?

Ahhhh this sucks. Come on guys. I can see Skiles right now. 

Tyson, Kirk, Ben, we're gonna go out and win the championship for Eddy. Right guys.

ALL: **** YEA!!!

Bulls get swept 4-0 by Indiana in the first round.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> The Bulls don't "need" to provide anything, obviously. I personally think it would be in their and Eddy's best interests to be as up front as possible about this entire process. Obviously, there were some doctors involved in this who, at the very least, were unable to duplicate or detect the initial arrhythmia Curry experience. While to a layman (like Eddy Curry or his representation) that's not necessarily a clean bill of health, it also doesn't sound quite as dire as "shut it down indefinitely." So I think it's fairly important for the Bulls to say who made the final medical decision to end Eddy's season, especially if what we're hearing in the initial leaks are that Eddy wants to play on.


Here is my problem with any undercurrent of "conspiracy theories" about ending the season for Eddy as a contract negotiating point:

It is my impression that a deep playoff run by The Bulls would INCREASE the net worth of the franchise significantly more than the COST of an Eddy Curry max contact.

It is my impression that the Bulls stand a better chance of making a deep playoff run with Eddy Curry cleared to play in the playoffs.

Therefore, it is my impression that the Bulls are risking a net DECREASE in dollars and cents by benching him for the forseeable future.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Jim Ian said:


> Indeed. A little more information would put many minds at ease and really clarify the situation....
> 
> Especially if the Bulls were go out in round one and/or Paxon lowballs Curry this summer... If either/both of those were to happen This whole situation could all come crashing down.
> 
> Paxon could avoid all this by being upfront about the the test and who made the decision to shut him down(and why exactly).


Why? Because 1% of Bulls fans might harbor some irrational beliefs about Reinsdorf and his wallet?

All I want to know is if Eddy Curry will be healthy in the future and what can be done to correct the problem. Thats all we should expect and, realistically, thats all we need to know.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

ScottMay said:


> I'm NOT that cynical. If you'll read my series of posts in this thread, I was actually guessing that the 7 pm start time wasn't necessarily because Eddy was retiring, but because the Bulls wanted to have a thorough, medically specific press conference with utter clarity and all the answers, and that they would do this in deference to the fact that Eddy is in a bit of a thorny spot, contract-wise.
> 
> But I don't toe the company line to the satisfaction of some folks, and thus single posts or statements are interpreted as me questioning the saintly Chairman's motives.


the only guy in the world who might hate Reinsdorf more than you could be me....but


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> *Of course it is -- if the Bulls aren't forthcoming about the timeline, the various opinions, and the thinking that went into the decision.*
> 
> I'm sorry I have the temerity to not accept every action of Paxson's and Reinsdorf's as being flawless and beyond reproach, GB.


Whats to interpret here Scott? You say point blank that if they don't give you this type of detail that you are going to question the team's motives. Its not rocket science.

Maybe Reinsdorf actually slipped something into Curry's water bottle at night to weaken his heart? I mean, what better way to save $$?


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> All I want to know is if Eddy Curry will be healthy in the future and what can be done to correct the problem. Thats all we should expect and, realistically, thats all we need to know.


If there were different opinions given from the various medical staffs Curry/Bulls consulted with, I'd also like to know what those opinions were and why Curry/Bulls chose to go with the ones they did.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

The fact that he is taking medication kind of tells me that this serious and the management are worried much more about his health than his financial situation. 

but guys. let's wait 5 hours and hear what the doctors will say. If then anyone claims the doctors are in on the "conspiracy", then the cynical label applies


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> It is my impression that a deep playoff run by The Bulls would INCREASE the net worth of the franchise significantly more than the COST of an Eddy Curry max contact.
> 
> It is my impression that the Bulls stand a better chance of making a deep playoff run with Eddy Curry cleared to play in the playoffs.
> 
> Therefore, it is my impression that the Bulls are risking a net DECREASE in dollars and cents by benching him for the forseeable future.


a deep playoff run would only result in actualized financial gain if the bulls planned to sell the franchise soon. no one is going to pay more for the t-wolves because they were in the conference finals last year. it would be different if the bulls were actually contending for a championship -- that has some sticking power.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



kukoc4ever said:


> If there were different opinions given from the various medical staffs Curry/Bulls consulted with, I'd also like to know what those opinions were and why Curry/Bulls chose to go with the ones they did.


K4E, I'd "like to know" all of that stuff too. I really would. I think we all would. 

But I don't need to know it nor do I expect it. And I most certainly wouldn't draw an adverse inference directed at the organization's motives if, at the end of the press conference, I was not made privy to that information. Thats the difference.


----------



## girlygirl

Clear this up for me...if the Bulls haven't held the press conference yet, exactly WHO is saying Curry is done for the season? All I've read is that it is SCORE -- who never seem to be right about anything (at least I've never seen anything on this message board that SCORE has reported that ended up being correct).

So why is everybody jumping to conclusions? Curry may have been cleared to play, or he may be done for the year. But why can't we wait for the press conference to hear what's what? 

Me, I am assuming the team is having doctors there to answer reporters' questions and explain exactly what is/was wrong with Eddy...but that doesn't mean doom and gloom.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



such sweet thunder said:


> a deep playoff run would only result in actualized financial gain if the bulls planned to sell the franchise soon. no one is going to pay more for the t-wolves because they were in the conference finals last year. it would be different if they were actually contending for a championship -- that has some sticking power.
> 
> i



I think what TB#1 was saying is that there is a lot more profit in the immediate with a playoff run. All those home playoff games are basically pure profit, since your biggest expense- payroll of players- is $0. Even if the average ticket price is $50, that's over $1.1 million per game just in gate receipts, an extra 2 rounds is another 4 games at the bare minimum.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Gordon on Curry

AD on 3:20 on score670am. Telander is trying to get on a specialist.


----------



## PC Load Letter

girlygirl said:


> Clear this up for me...if the Bulls haven't held the press conference yet, exactly WHO is saying Curry is done for the season? All I've read is that it is SCORE -- who never seem to be right about anything (at least I've never seen anything on this message board that SCORE has reported that ended up being correct).
> 
> So why is everybody jumping to conclusions? Curry may have been cleared to play, or he may be done for the year. But why can't we wait for the press conference to hear what's what?
> 
> Me, I am assuming the team is having doctors there to answer reporters' questions and explain exactly what is/was wrong with Eddy...but that doesn't mean doom and gloom.


ChiSports has also reported it here:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ry?coll=cs-bulls-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true



> The Bulls have called a 7 p.m. news conference at the Berto Center, at which time they will announce that center Eddy Curry will be sidelined for the remainder of the regular season and playoffs because of his irregular heartbeat, a team source said.


----------



## spongyfungy

girlygirl said:


> Clear this up for me...if the Bulls haven't held the press conference yet, exactly WHO is saying Curry is done for the season? All I've read is that it is SCORE -- who never seem to be right about anything (at least I've never seen anything on this message board that SCORE has reported that ended up being correct).
> 
> So why is everybody jumping to conclusions? Curry may have been cleared to play, or he may be done for the year. But why can't we wait for the press conference to hear what's what?
> 
> Me, I am assuming the team is having doctors there to answer reporters' questions and explain exactly what is/was wrong with Eddy...but that doesn't mean doom and gloom.


 After practice at the berto center, the players and coaches are available for comment as well as Paxson and other personnel.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Gotta agree with TB. Also, a successful, deep playoff run would enhance the Bulls chances at getting more season ticket holders and normal ticket buyers for next season.


----------



## Kismet

Direct quotes from WSCR's report:

Doctors have determined that the risk of playing is too much.

Curry...wanted to continue playing, but the doctors and Bulls management determined otherwise.

First of all it sounds to me like Curry did not receive the OK from doctors to resume playing. And with that fact in mind Bulls management took their advice and shut him down for the season. I don't see anything that indicates that the Bulls motives for doing so are in any way financial.

Secondly, its quite possible that the Bulls may have very little influence on Eddy's market value, no matter what kind of decisions are made about when he may resume his career. If his contract is deemed to be uninsurable (as is Alvin Williams' in Toronto) no team is going to sign him to a top tier, long term contract. That decision is made by the insurance companies who back most player contracts. I suspect he'll have to sign a relatively short term deal and prove over a period of time that his heart condition is no longer an issue. If he accomplishes that while performing at a high level he'll likely get the kind of contract he had been hoping for all along.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Well, I said when Eddy first hurt his hammy that they should be extremely cautious with him, and that once the team got used to playing without him they would actually be a better ball club.

While I certainly didn't wish this upon Eddy and I will pray for his swift recovery, we shall now see if I was correct about the TEAM being better without him.


----------



## badfish

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> The Bulls don't "need" to provide anything, obviously. I personally think it would be in their and Eddy's best interests to be as up front as possible about this entire process. Obviously, there were some doctors involved in this who, at the very least, were unable to duplicate or detect the initial arrhythmia Curry experience. While to a layman (like Eddy Curry or his representation) that's not necessarily a clean bill of health, it also doesn't sound quite as dire as "shut it down indefinitely." So I think it's fairly important for the Bulls to say who made the final medical decision to end Eddy's season, especially if what we're hearing in the initial leaks are that Eddy wants to play on.


If I'm not mistaken, much of the silence has been at Eddy's request (or that of his handlers). Perhaps this will also have some influence on how much is disclosed at the PC. Eddy's got a lot riding on this (as do the Bulls org.) so I am he will have some input into how much or little is disclosed.

Sorry no link, but I can try to find it if you like.


----------



## such sweet thunder

edit: this is all neither here nor there.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> While I certainly didn't wish this upon Eddy and I will pray for his swift recovery, we shall now see if I was correct about the TEAM being better without him.


So far this year, the Bulls are 7-8 when he does not play.


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls Press Conference will be carried live during the White Sox game on Comcast. As a sox fan I'm a bit torn.

*Tune in tonight at 7 p.m. for the Bulls Press Conference Live during the White Sox game*
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/view_content_0p.asp?ID=7479

_Chicago Bulls center Eddy Curry’s season might possibly be over. According to Chicago Tribune Bulls beat writer K.C. Johnson, the Bulls will announce that Eddy Curry will not be available for the remainder of the regular season or the playoffs at a news conference scheduled for 7 p.m., which can be seen live on Comcast SportsNet.

Curry has been sidelined since complaining of an irregular heartbeat prior to the Bulls contest against the Bobcats on March 30 in Charlotte. Curry spent an additional two days in Charlotte to receive tests before being transferred to Rush University Medical Center in Chicago to undergo further testing for his condition of arrhythmia.

Initial results from those tests proved inconclusive, leading to the most recent testing that took place in Boston last Friday and in Minnesota on Tuesday. General Manager *John Paxon* and team physicians Brian Cole and Kathy Weber will join Curry at the press conference.

Curry, a restricted free-agent this summer, leads the Bulls in scoring at 16.1 points per game. During his nine-game absence, the Bulls have recorded a 6-3 record and still cling to the fourth spot in the Eastern Conference playoff race.
_
Can't spell Paxson?


----------



## remlover

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I just feel so numb. Totally speechless. I hope the medical diagnosis is that Eddy can make a return next year.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

First off, I hope Eddy will be ok in the future. This could be nothing or this could be serious. 

Second, the Bulls have pulled together all season long. They will do so now. I would feel a lot better about the bulls if Deng and Curry were with us, but they are not. So, we go to war with what we have.


----------



## Kismet

Lets keep one more thing in mind. Jerry Reinsdorf takes care of his own. He paid Jordan while MJ took time off to pursue a baseball career. He took care of Bill Cartwright, covering his medical expenses when Bill had all those throat surgeries as he attempted to recover his voice. And he continued to pay Jay Williams after the motorcycle accident when he was under no legal obligation to do so.

As more information is gathered about Curry's condition and his ability to resume his career, if the signs are positive and Paxson wants Curry to remain a Bull, no one will outbid Chicago for his services, regardless of what insurance issues may exist at the time. Eddy's not going to be cast aside by the Chicago Bulls under any circumstance. Its not their style.


----------



## Ron Cey

Kismet said:


> Direct quotes from WSCR's report:
> 
> Doctors have determined that the risk of playing is too much.
> 
> Curry...wanted to continue playing, but the doctors and Bulls management determined otherwise.
> 
> First of all it sounds to me like Curry did not receive the OK from doctors to resume playing. And with that fact in mind Bulls management took their advice and shut him down for the season. I don't see anything that indicates that the Bulls motives for doing so are in any way financial.


You forgot the critical fact in the story, Kismet. Reinsdorf owns the Bulls. Consquently, there is always going to be something that "indicates" a sinister financial motive to some fans.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Just one more post on this, and then I'll wait for the press conference.

If it turns out that all of the subsequent testing of Eddy's heart and heart rhythm turned up absolutely nothing abnormal, and that the decision to shut him down was based solely on the disconcerting EKG after the Charlotte game, surely you can all understand how Curry might want to play again sooner rather than later, and how he might feel he's been "cleared" to play? 

This is why fairly detailed medical information is important tonight, imo. And fortunately, I think the Bulls are going to take that approach. I have no doubt at all that they have Eddy's best interests in mind, and I also think they're aware of how sensitive this situation is.


----------



## ace20004u

Ron Cey said:


> You forgot the critical fact in the story, Kismet. Reinsdorf owns the Bulls. Consquently, there is always going to be something that "indicates" a sinistar financial motive to some fans.



He is actually only the majority owner..10% or so I think? A lot of folks loose sight of that. There certainly is no sinister motive on behalf of the Bulls on this issue and to suggest otherwise is simply preposterous IMO.


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> You forgot the critical fact in the story, Kismet. Reinsdorf owns the Bulls. Consquently, there is always going to be something that "indicates" a sinistar financial motive to some fans.


Edit sst: Happy thoughts  happy Thoughts


----------



## mizenkay

PC Load Letter said:


> This has got to be killing Eddy emotionally and I feel horrible for him. I hope he's able to at least be at home games(hopefully sitting on the bench) and hopefully watch the team finish strong. Win some for Eddy, guys.


i feel absolutely terrible for him too. first winning season and a trip to the playoffs and he is sidelined. it's really a shame.

_others_ who are suggesting that the bulls are putting money before eddy's longterm health are cynical, jaded and just plain cold. 

the lack of daily updates of specific medical information were at the request of eddy and his family. i think we have to respect that.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



kukoc4ever said:


> So far this year, the Bulls are 7-8 when he does not play.


Yeah, I am quite aware of that. I am also quite aware that we started 0-5 without Eddy, and we have now won 7 of the last 10 without him. 7-3 = .700, which is better than our record with Eddy, better than our record since the 0-9 start, and better than our record since Jan 1 (.674, best in the entire NBA last I heard).

Hence, my statement, *"Once the team gets used to playing without Eddy, the TEAM will be better overall".*


----------



## ace20004u

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> Yeah, I am quite aware of that. I am also quite aware that we started 0-5 without Eddy, and we have now won 7 of the last 10 without him. 7-3 = .700, which is better than our record with Eddy, better than our record since the 0-9 start, and better than our record since Jan 1 (.674, best in the entire NBA last I heard).
> 
> Hence, my statement, *"Once the team gets used to playing without Eddy, the TEAM will be better overall".*



If you seriously think that we play better without Eddy I have to question your sanity. Eddy is a danger in the post that opens things up everywhere for other players.


----------



## Michael Jackson

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

The surgery thing is so scary... bad news for Eddy


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> Just one more post on this, and then I'll wait for the press conference.
> 
> If it turns out that all of the subsequent testing of Eddy's heart and heart rhythm turned up absolutely nothing abnormal, and that the decision to shut him down was based solely on the disconcerting EKG after the Charlotte game, surely you can all understand how Curry might want to play again sooner rather than later, and how he might feel he's been "cleared" to play?
> 
> This is why fairly detailed medical information is important tonight, imo. And fortunately, I think the Bulls are going to take that approach. I have no doubt at all that they have Eddy's best interests in mind, and I also think they're aware of how sensitive this situation is.


Well put! I agree


----------



## Future

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Mike luvs KG said:


> I doubt that Bulls are shutting him down to avoid paying him.
> 
> Every athlete I've heard of who has gone out with an irregular heartbeat has missed the remainder of the season. It's not an injury you can just play through. Expect a similar announcement about Stromile Swift soon.
> 
> It was pretty obvious this was coming.


Stromile is already back and playing. I don't know if his is less serious or Memphis just wants him back for the playoffs.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Michael Jackson said:


> The surgery thing is so scary... bad news for Eddy


 yeah, we haven't touched upon that aspect. We didn't even talk about surgery until recently, I believe.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I gotta agree with Bullsville. We did go 0-5 without eddie but now we are 7-3 without him. We adjusted. The team pulled together. We might not be a better team but we certainly were not an 0-5 team withough him. 

Now when we went 0-5 was that without Deng? How many of those wins (7) were with Deng?


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ace20004u said:


> If you seriously think that we play better without Eddy I have to question your sanity. Eddy is a danger in the post that opens things up everywhere for other players.


It's OK, people also questioned my sanity when I kept insisting that Tayshaun was going to be a star in the league, even some of my fellow UK fans didn't think he was going to be much good... :cheers: 

Eddy does make things easier for us on offense, no doubt. But with him out, Tyson gets more minutes, and we can all see what he's been doing in April. It also means more minutes for Nocioni at the 4, and between him and Tyson that's much more offensive rebounding and defense on the floor. And those two things are absolutely huge in the playoffs.

Again, we shall see, I made the statement when we were still winless without Eddy and so far, the more we play without him, the better we have been playing. I'm very curious to see how well we play without him in the postseason.


----------



## futuristxen

would we be better with Curry?
Sure. But this team has proven it's resiliency. This just means Tyson Chandler has more room to shine. This is the benefit of building around 2 young towers instead of one. Time for Tyson to show some offensive game in addition to the rest of his game.

And Noce is going to have to step up his offensive game as well.


----------



## bullsville

futuristxen said:


> would we be better with Curry?
> Sure. But this team has proven it's resiliency. This just means Tyson Chandler has more room to shine. This is the benefit of building around 2 young towers instead of one. Time for Tyson to show some offensive game in addition to the rest of his game.
> 
> And Noce is going to have to step up his offensive game as well.


Nocioni in April:

32.8 min, 11.5 pts, 5.8 reb, 2.3 ast, 40% FG, 50% 3's, 93.3% FT

He is getting more and more comfortable with his offense, he could really be huge in the postseason because he certainly has no reason to fear even the NBA's 'elite' players after Athens.


----------



## Jim Ian

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> Why? Because 1% of Bulls fans might harbor some irrational beliefs about Reinsdorf and his wallet?
> 
> All I want to know is if Eddy Curry will be healthy in the future and what can be done to correct the problem. Thats all we should expect and, realistically, thats all we need to know.


Wow talk about gross overgeneralization.

Just because YOU believe something does not mean that only "1%" of fan are not with you. Christ almighty, edit.


I would have to say, this message board is a pretty fair indication of "Bulls Fans." And the % who seems to believe there may be at least some financial reasoning, be it lowered salary cost or certainty that a long term investment will be worth, is FAR greater then the "1%" you so frivolously toss around.

Regardless of the reasoning, the point of my post (which you seemed to have missed), was that tonight's press conference must contain some degree of "damage control" from both sides, in order to avoid problems down the road. A simple statement now can nip a lot of "he said, he said" arguments before they even have a chance to fill the daily docket at newspaper and sport-radio stations.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> It's OK, people also questioned my sanity when I kept insisting that Tayshaun was going to be a star in the league, even some of my fellow UK fans didn't think he was going to be much good... :cheers:


If this is the foundation of your claim to sanity you must be insane. Tayshaun is far from a star.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Gordon on what Curry means to the team


----------



## mizenkay

* LACY BANKS on the ESPN hotlist @ 4:30 pm est/3:30 cst *


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



TripleDouble said:


> If this is the foundation of your claim to sanity you must be insane. Tayshaun is far from a star.


Well, if being the best defender and (since the All-Star break) the leading scorer on the World Champs doesn't make you a star, that's OK by me.


----------



## Marcus13

mizenkay said:


> * LACY BANKS on the ESPN hotlist @ 4:30 pm est/3:30 cst *



I'm sorry- who is lacy banks and what is she going to talk about?


----------



## spongyfungy

mizenkay said:


> * LACY BANKS on the ESPN hotlist @ 4:30 pm est/3:30 cst *


 mms://livewm.fplive.net/ffnet/216.39.33.16_0.1.1.15 open URL in windows media player


----------



## mizenkay

Marcus13 said:


> I'm sorry- who is lacy banks and what is she going to talk about?


he is the bulls beat writer for the sun-times and he will be taking about eddy.



:wink:


----------



## Marcus13

Do you guys think the conference will be broadcasted on nba tv?


----------



## mizenkay

Marcus13 said:


> Do you guys think the conference will be broadcasted on nba tv?



maybe?? there is no game scheduled on nba tv at this time.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Marcus13 said:


> I'm sorry- who is lacy banks and what is she going to talk about?


 This is a better question then you could have ever realized.

Edit: thanks spongy.


----------



## Ron Cey

such sweet thunder said:


> This is a better question then you could have ever realized.


 :clap:


----------



## BG7

Is Eddy going to at least be able to have monitored practices. It sounds like the doctors just found that he had that irregular heart beat, couldn't find out what caused it, and could not recreate it, so the Bulls made a decision that until they found out what caused it they won't let him back on the court. Surgery is pretty standard for these things, so if he does indeed have a real heart problem then he will most likely have this, Zelkijo Rebraca had one, and he is playing like his normal self.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Jim Ian said:


> Wow talk about gross overgeneralization.
> 
> Just because YOU believe something does not mean that only "1%" of fan are not with you. Christ almighty, edit.
> 
> 
> I would have to say, this message board is a pretty fair indication of "Bulls Fans." And the % who seems to believe there may be at least some financial reasoning, be it lowered salary cost or certainty that a long term investment will be worth, is FAR greater then the "1%" you so frivolously toss around.
> 
> *Regardless of the reasoning, the point of my post (which you seemed to have missed), was that tonight's press conference must contain some degree of "damage control" from both sides, in order to avoid problems down the road. A simple statement now can nip a lot of "he said, he said"* arguments before they even have a chance to fill the daily docket at newspaper and sport-radio stations.


No, I fully understood your point. Why should the Bulls engage in "damage control" when only an insignificant minority of fans would be cynical enough to interpret Eddy Curry's unfortunate situation as an opportunity for ownership to exploit the circumstances to their financial gain?

Unless your concern presupposes that Curry and his "camp" are going to call out ownership for shelving him.


----------



## Kismet

*Tune in tonight at 7 p.m. for the Bulls Press Conference Live during the White Sox game.*

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/


----------



## mizenkay

LACY on the phone: 

thank god and all his blessings for having me on espn. (ok!)

describes the scene at the berto - reporters setting up for the PC.

"rookie sensation" ben gordon filming a commercial

they'll be lucky to get out of the first round of the playoffs without eddy

could be career threatening cause it's life threatening (thanks dr. banks - he obviously has NO idea)

eddy wants to play but that's the "warrior" in eddy talking, that's his youth talking and that's the contract year talking. 

lacy goes into his own medical problems, his medication regimen (he takes seven pills a day) and that he (lacy) may need a pacemaker. (um, ok thanks for sharing)

the end. interviewer cut it short after lacy started to describe his own ailments.

we expected anything more??


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> No, I fully understood your point. Why should the Bulls engage in "damage control" when only an insignificant minority of fans would be cynical enough to interpret Eddy Curry's unfortunate situation as an opportunity for ownership to exploit the circumstances to their financial gain?
> 
> Unless your concern presupposes that Curry and his "camp" are going to call out ownership for shelving him.


 even if you don't believe there are a critical mass of fans who are "cynical," you can't tell me that other nba athletes are willing to believe the bulls half-hazardly. with this team's damaged reputation -- rightfully bestowed on them or not -- they are always making a credibility pitch. you better believe that free agents will watch how the bulls handle this situation. . .


----------



## JRose5

mizenkay said:


> could be career threatening cause it's life threatening (thanks dr. banks - he obviously has NO idea)



:laugh:

Good call there Lacy, I thought if it was life threatening then his career wasn't in jeopardy whatsoever.
Wow.

"Smoking kills, and when you die, you lose an important part of your life."
-- Brooke Shields


----------



## Marcus13

no, i wasnt expecting anything and thats basically what we got...


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



such sweet thunder said:


> even if you don't believe there are a critical mass of fans who are "cynical," you can't tell me that other nba athletes are willing to believe the bulls half-hazardly. with this team's damaged reputation -- rightfully bestowed on them or not -- they are always making a credibility pitch. you better believe that free agents will watch how the bulls handle this situation. . .


What "situation"? The one in which the Bulls agree with Eddy's physicians that he needs to hang it up for the season to make sure he doesn't kill himself by playing basketball?


----------



## DaBullz

mizenkay said:


> LACY on the phone:
> 
> thank god and all his blessings for having me on espn. (ok!)
> 
> describes the scene at the berto - reporters setting up for the PC.
> 
> "rookie sensation" ben gordon filming a commercial
> 
> they'll be lucky to get out of the first round of the playoffs without eddy
> 
> could be career threatening cause it's life threatening (thanks dr. banks - he obviously has NO idea)
> 
> eddy wants to play but that's the "warrior" in eddy talking, that's his youth talking and <B>that's the contract year talking. </B>
> 
> lacy goes into his own medical problems, his medication regimen (he takes seven pills a day) and that he (lacy) may need a pacemaker. (um, ok thanks for sharing)
> 
> the end. interviewer cut it short after lacy started to describe his own ailments.
> 
> we expected anything more??


Obviously the issue of his contract and other financial matters regarding the bulls are on peoples' minds.

Heck, you have an actual press reporter saying so on national TV on the biggest sports network.

Kudos to ScottMay and Jim Ian


----------



## spongyfungy

Antonio Davis on the Score.


----------



## mizenkay

DaBullz said:


> Obviously the issue of his contract and other financial matters regarding the bulls are on peoples' minds.
> 
> Heck, you have an actual press reporter saying so on national TV on the biggest sports network.
> 
> Kudos to ScottMay and Jim Ian


just to be perfectly clear. there was no specific question asked about his contract situation. lacy who i suppose qualifies as an actual reporter but was really coming across as an eddy flunky in this interview, brought that up unprompted.

fwiw.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> What "situation"? The one in which the Bulls agree with Eddy's physicians that he needs to hang it up for the season to make sure he doesn't kill himself by playing basketball?


Yeah, irregular heartbeat is no joke, and NBA basketball isn't a walk in the park, it's very strenuous. If free agents look down on the Bulls because they keep Eddy out, oh well, we can't risk having a guy die because we wanted to prove to free agents that we're a worthwhile destination.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

spongyfungy said:


> Antonio Davis on the Score.


I love you.


----------



## Ron Cey

DaBullz said:


> Obviously the issue of his contract and other financial matters regarding the bulls are on peoples' minds.
> 
> Heck, you have an actual press reporter saying so on national TV on the biggest sports network.
> 
> Kudos to ScottMay and Jim Ian


No, you do not have a press reporter saying that. You have a press reporter saying that he thinks *Curry's motivation*, in part, for wanting to play is because of his contract. And I'm sure Banks absolutely right about that and, whats more, there is absolutely nothing wrong with Curry thinking that way. 

But that is significantly different than saying the Bulls are deliberately shelving Eddy to drive down his contract. But you know this. That inference, unlike Eddy's perfectly understandable mindset as stated by Banks, is saturated with dispicable intent - an attempt to take advantage of a serious heart ailment of another person for one's own financial gain.

Kudos to everyone who can see through the cynicism, negativity and opportunistic attempt by a couple of bitter Bulls' fans to twist this unfortunate situation into a new way to rip ownership and management.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> . But with him out, Tyson gets more minutes, and we can all see what he's been doing in April. It also means more minutes for Nocioni at the 4, and between him and Tyson that's much more offensive rebounding and defense on the floor. And those two things are absolutely huge in the playoffs.


Yeah, but Tyson should be getting minutes NEXT to Eddy. Nocioni can be in there as the 3. Eddy might not be the best rebounder or defender, but he is probably our best scoring threat (aside from Gordon). Eddy and Gordon would cause havoc on opposing defenses. Eddy has made strides this year, and his play prior to his ailment showed that he can become a franchise player. But like all franchises, the player needs to be surrounded with talent that compliments his. That is why we had our success. The reason why we were winning now is b/c of great team play. And I love this Bulls team for this reason. However, without Curry for the future, our team's offense will only go as far as Gordon and Hinrich (unless Luol and Tyson became GREAT at scoring).


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ron Cey said:


> Kudos to everyone who can see through the cynicism, negativity and opportunistic attempt by a couple of bitter Bulls' fans to twist this unfortunate situation into a new way to rip ownership and management.


i think this is deserving of one last response:

i believe there is a financial interest at stake. anytime there is a financial interest, i ask questions. it wouldn't make any difference to me if these questions were directed at player-friendly cuban or papa reinsdorf. what you see as opportunistic, i see as realistic.

p.s.

i still don't see how asking questions is an attack.


----------



## theanimal23

If it continues to be worse for Eddy this offseason, how do we replace him? We can offcourse find some defenders in the paint, but our offense will have to revolve around Ben. 

It's sad to lose this guy. I hope it's not for good. It seems like Chandler and Curry were finally making strides, and next year we would have seen huge success from the both of them TOGETHER.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Personally, I'm usually just as happy to see

Duhon, Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioini, Chandler

as I am with

Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, Chandler, Curry

But that's just me. I prefer a team that plays defense because defense will always keep you in games. But that's just me.


----------



## Ron Cey

such sweet thunder said:


> i think this is deserving of one last response:
> 
> i believe there is a financial interest at stake. anytime there is a financial interest, i ask questions. it wouldn't make a difference to me if these questions were directed at player-friendly cuban or papa reinsdorf. what you see as opportunistic, i see as realistic.


I don't disagree with taking a critical look, SSS. I disagree that the absence of evidence - i.e., the Bulls not giving some sort of detailed chronological break down of Eddy's medical history and their decision making process regarding the same - somehow supports the inference that shelving Eddy for the year is some sort of inverse "money grab". To believe that is to believe that ownership AND management are, more or less, a collection of putrid, leeching scum. 

The absence of evidence simply can't support such a dramatic inference in my book. But maybe I'm just too nice of a guy. :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> No, you do not have a press reporter saying that. You have a press reporter saying that he thinks *Curry's motivation*, in part, for wanting to play is because of his contract. And I'm sure Banks absolutely right about that and, whats more, there is absolutely nothing wrong with Curry thinking that way.
> 
> But that is significantly different than saying the Bulls are deliberately shelving Eddy to drive down his contract. But you know this. That inference, unlike Eddy's perfectly understandable mindset as stated by Banks, is saturated with dispicable intent - an attempt to take advantage of a serious heart ailment of another person for one's own financial gain.
> 
> Kudos to everyone who can see through the cynicism, negativity and opportunistic attempt by a couple of bitter Bulls' fans to twist this unfortunate situation into a new way to rip ownership and management.


Ron, I'm not sure why I feel compelled to respond to your trolling -- and indeed, if one takes the time to examine your "body of work," one will quickly realize that is exactly what you do -- but here goes.

Nowhere in any of my posts in this thread did I specifically accuse the Bulls of shelving Curry in order to drive down his value. All I said was that without a fairly specific recounting of how Eddy was tested and diagnosed, especially in light of what we're hearing about Eddy wanting to play through it, the Bulls would leave themselves open to that sort of line of thinking.

They obviously don't have to answer to me or anyone else when they determine HOW specific they want to be. I merely said that I felt from a PR standpoint it would be in everyone's best interests if the Bulls left as few questions unanswered as possible, and that I would be inclined to ask those questions that were left unanswered. You took that and ran with it, as someone whose main purpose here is to make a handful of "dissenting" posters look bad is wont to do.


----------



## UMfan83

Maybe we can get Jay Williams to add 7 inches and 75 pounds. After what we went through with him, he owes it to us


----------



## fl_flash

DaBullz said:


> Obviously the issue of his contract and other financial matters regarding the bulls are on peoples' minds.
> 
> Heck, you have an actual press reporter saying so on national TV on the biggest sports network.
> 
> Kudos to ScottMay and Jim Ian



What a crock.

Of course Curry wants to play. He's playing for a contract and having a defective ticker certainly hurts his value. It's in _his_ best interest to be playing. That's a far cry from the inferences by some here (and apparently you have joined in) in stating that the ownership of the Bulls has jumped on this "opportunity" to drive down his market value. So, do you, and others who have made the assertions, believe that the value of human life is taken so flippantly by the owners of the Chicago Bulls to the extent that their primary motivation for shelving Curry is to save a few million dollars and not out of concern for his wellbeing?

I believe others have already pointed out that Reinsdorf has habitually taken care of his players. This goes beyond cynical. 

A very young man is facing a very serious crossroads in his life and this what we talk about? Reinsdorf saving a few bucks?


----------



## DaBullz

ScottMay said:


> Ron, I'm not sure why I feel compelled to respond to your trolling -- and indeed, if one takes the time to examine your "body of work," one will quickly realize that is exactly what you do -- but here goes.
> 
> Nowhere in any of my posts in this thread did I specifically accuse the Bulls of shelving Curry in order to drive down his value. All I said was that without a fairly specific recounting of how Eddy was tested and diagnosed, especially in light of what we're hearing about Eddy wanting to play through it, the Bulls would leave themselves open to that sort of line of thinking.
> 
> They obviously don't have to answer to me or anyone else when they determine HOW specific they want to be. I merely said that I felt from a PR standpoint it would be in everyone's best interests if the Bulls left as few questions unanswered as possible, and that I would be inclined to ask those questions that were left unanswered. You took that and ran with it, as someone whose main purpose here is to make a handful of "dissenting" posters look bad is wont to do.



That and Lacy Banks pretty much fired a shot across management's bow. 

There's absolutely a fiscal component in the calculations about Eddy. Be it on Eddy's side or on management's.

As Kismet pointed out, there was a fiscal component to JWill's career-ending injury, as well. Though I AM far more cynical about Jordan and his "retirement" to play baseball.

Realistically, if you're Paxson, do you take a MAX contract gamble on Curry at this point? If you're GM of another team, would you? To make these questions somehow into something they're not IS trolling.


----------



## Ron Cey

ScottMay said:


> Ron, I'm not sure why I feel compelled to respond to your trolling -- and indeed, if one takes the time to examine your "body of work," one will quickly realize that is exactly what you do -- but here goes.
> 
> Nowhere in any of my posts in this thread did I specifically accuse the Bulls of shelving Curry in order to drive down his value. All I said was that without a fairly specific recounting of how Eddy was tested and diagnosed, especially in light of what we're hearing about Eddy wanting to play through it, the Bulls would leave themselves open to that sort of line of thinking.
> 
> They obviously don't have to answer to me or anyone else when they determine HOW specific they want to be. I merely said that I felt from a PR standpoint it would be in everyone's best interests if the Bulls left as few questions unanswered as possible, and that I would be inclined to ask those questions that were left unanswered. You took that and ran with it, as someone whose main purpose here is to make a handful of "dissenting" posters look bad is wont to do.


I asked you if you were suggesting that this is what the Bulls were doing, to which Such Sweet Thunder replied:



> I think scott's point was that because of the tenuous nature of eddy's position -- going into an offseason without a contract -- transparency about his injury problem is at a premium so that teams don't shy off about dealing with him this summer. *i don't see any allusion, that the bulls want to shut him down to avoid paying money.*


To which GB responded:



> It's coming...


To which you responded:



> *Of course it is * -- if the Bulls aren't forthcoming about the timeline, the various opinions, and the thinking that went into the decision.
> 
> I'm sorry I have the temerity to not accept every action of Paxson's and Reinsdorf's as being flawless and beyond reproach, GB.


You can water it down after the fact all you want, but you wrote what you wrote. You can also call me a troll if you like, though I'd like to think only a few people would agree with you. I don't consider this trolling. I consider it defending the organization and the GM from baseless criticism. 

I'll criticize too, when its warranted Scott. But I won't do it based on the combination of *a lack of evidence* and enduring bitterness over the failures of the previous 6 years.


----------



## 7thwatch

God hates the Bulls. First Jay, now Eddy.


----------



## Ron Cey

DaBullz said:


> *That and Lacy Banks pretty much fired a shot across management's bow. *
> 
> There's absolutely a fiscal component in the calculations about Eddy. Be it on Eddy's side or on management's.
> 
> As Kismet pointed out, there was a fiscal component to JWill's career-ending injury, as well. Though I AM far more cynical about Jordan and his "retirement" to play baseball.
> 
> Realistically, if you're Paxson, do you take a MAX contract gamble on Curry at this point? If you're GM of another team, would you? *To make these questions somehow into something they're not IS trolling.*


First, Lacy Banks didn't do that at all and you know it. If you actually believe that then why don't you explain it instead of just concluding it.

Second, those "questions" you identify are not what I'm talking about and you know this as well. Those most certainly are very reasonable questions. Excellent and pressing questions in fact. 

What is not reasonable is the inference that Reinsdorf/Paxson would deliberately shelve this young man to deprive him of the fair market value of a contract. And if you look at the quotes that I posted above, you will see that this is exactly what Scott May was doing, regardless of his protestations to the contrary.

Third, if you think I'm trolling then perhaps you should just ban me from participation in the discourse. If this is trolling, then maybe I'm not the type of guy this website wants posting here.


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> I asked you if you were suggesting that this is what the Bulls were doing, to which Such Sweet Thunder replied:
> 
> 
> 
> To which GB responded:
> 
> 
> 
> To which you responded:
> 
> 
> 
> You can water it down after the fact all you want, but you wrote what you wrote. You can also call me a troll if you like, though I'd like to think only a few people would agree with you. I don't consider this trolling. I consider it defending the organization and the GM from baseless criticism.
> 
> I'll criticize too, when its warranted Scott. But I won't do it based on the combination of *a lack of evidence* and enduring bitterness over the failures of the previous 6 years.


Defending the organization and the GM? Wow. I'm glad I don't have to shoulder that sort of burden every time I log on. 

Yup, I wrote what I wrote. I wrote that if the press conference wasn't fairly thorough about the medical aspect of Eddy's condition, I would be pretty skeptical and have a lot of questions I'd still want answered. Then you said something about Jerry Reinsdorf's poisoning Eddy's drinking water, and away we went. 

We'll just have to see what happens in the press conference and follow-up to determine how "baseless" my "criticism" is. My hunch is there will be quite a few questions of the sort Lacy Banks offered up -- to not acknowledge the fact that this is going to cost Eddy a ton of money, or that whatever team he signs with next is going to get him for a hell of a lot cheaper than they would have if this'd never happened, would be simply horrible, irresponsible journalism. As would be not wondering whether the medical opinions were unanimous. And so on.

edit: sst[T]he majority of your posts aren't really about the Bulls. They're more often an attempt to show that another poster is wrong about something. Even if you are defending the glorious honor of the Bulls organization and truth, justice, and the American way, it's trolling. And it's a shame.


----------



## spongyfungy

Ron Cey said:


> Third, if you think I'm trolling then perhaps you should just ban me from participation in the discourse. If this is trolling, then maybe I'm not the type of guy this website wants posting here.


All opinions on this matter are welcome. Personally I agree with your sentiments.
Bernstein on the Score went on about how the Bulls deal with medical issues and how they manage them well.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ron Cey said:


> I don't disagree with taking a critical look, SSS. I disagree that the absence of evidence - i.e., the Bulls not giving some sort of detailed chronological break down of Eddy's medical history and their decision making process regarding the same - somehow supports the inference that shelving Eddy for the year is some sort of inverse "money grab". To believe that is to believe that ownership AND management are, more or less, a collection of putrid, leeching scum.
> 
> The absence of evidence simply can't support such a dramatic inference in my book. But maybe I'm just too nice of a guy. :biggrin:


damnit, one last post and i'm done: :banana: 

you say you agree with taking a critical look but, the rest of your post doesn't support that idea. 

the proof goes like this for me:

The Bulls are a corporation. 

Corporation are almost always required by their laws to pursue financial gain.

When a transaction comes up where there is money at stake on one side, and someone's personel well being on the other, you ask for reasonable disclosure so that you can ensure best intersts are being looked after.


i didn't come up with this rule. why else are they having the press conference? it doesn't follow that i assume they are "putrid, leeching, scum," just that they are built to pursue their own profit and should provide reasonable disclosure so that we can make sure all interest are being looked after. . . cameras, media. . . thats the reason.


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Jim Ian said:


> Wow talk about gross overgeneralization.
> 
> Just because YOU believe something does not mean that only "1%" of fan are not with you. Christ almighty, edit.
> 
> 
> I would have to say, this message board is a pretty fair indication of "Bulls Fans." And the % who seems to believe there may be at least some financial reasoning, be it lowered salary cost or certainty that a long term investment will be worth, is FAR greater then the "1%" you so frivolously toss around.
> 
> Regardless of the reasoning, the point of my post (which you seemed to have missed), was that tonight's press conference must contain some degree of "damage control" from both sides, in order to avoid problems down the road. A simple statement now can nip a lot of "he said, he said" arguments before they even have a chance to fill the daily docket at newspaper and sport-radio stations.


I'll go on record as saying that I thought the bulls organization was quite possibly at least CAPABLE of something so low as early as last week.


----------



## Ron Cey

ScottMay said:


> Defending the organization and the GM? Wow. I'm glad I don't have to shoulder that sort of burden every time I log on.
> 
> Yup, I wrote what I wrote. I wrote that if the press conference wasn't fairly thorough about the medical aspect of Eddy's condition, I would be pretty skeptical and have a lot of questions I'd still want answered. Then you said something about Jerry Reinsdorf's poisoning Eddy's drinking water, and away we went.
> 
> We'll just have to see what happens in the press conference and follow-up to determine how "baseless" my "criticism" is. My hunch is there will be quite a few questions of the sort Lacy Banks offered up -- to not acknowledge the fact that this is going to cost Eddy a ton of money, or that whatever team he signs with next is going to get him for a hell of a lot cheaper than they would have if this'd never happened, would be simply horrible, irresponsible journalism. As would be not wondering whether the medical opinions were unanimous. And so on.
> 
> *And you're a troll because the majority of your posts aren't really about the Bulls. They're more often an attempt to show that another poster is wrong about something. * Even if you are defending the glorious honor of the Bulls organization and truth, justice, and the American way, it's trolling. And it's a shame.


Wrong about something *about the Bulls*, Scott. The difference between you and me is, when I watch the press conference and they don't give me the type of detailed run down you are asking for, I won't think anything of it. It would take actual evidence that there are a majority of sound medical opinions that Eddy is fine and should play for me to think something is amiss. 

You, and fans like you, on the other hand, will by your own admission take the absence of evidence as an indication that there is something rotten in Denmark. I'm sorry you don't like me pointing that out to everyone else. I consider it a healthy debate, whereas you consider it trolling.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

alright I got this to work. You MUST get videolan to play this file. Windows media player will not play it. You can get this program at www.videolan.org

Lacy 1.21mb 7 min.  Right click this and save target as. Don't stream it.

When it comes to Mr. Banks, I'll quote Skiles "As usual Lacy, you're getting way ahead of yourself"


----------



## Ron Cey

such sweet thunder said:


> i didn't come up with this rule. why else are they having the press conference? it doesn't follow that i assume they are *"putrid, leeching, scum,"* just that they are built to pursue their own profit and should provide reasonable disclosure so that we can make sure all interest are being looked after. . . cameras, media. . . thats the reason.


I get where you are coming from. But to take a critical look requires that there be something to look at in the first place. It can't rationally just be concluded. There must be a basis. So far, there is not one. Look, if it comes out that most of the doctors Eddy saw cleared him to play, then I'll buy in. I really will. But that doesn't appear to be the case.

Hey, that part about "putrid, leeching scum" was pretty cool though, right? :wink:


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



remlover said:


> I just feel so numb. Totally speechless. I hope the medical diagnosis is that Eddy can make a return next year.



I hope the medical diagnosis is that he'll have a long healthy life.

Then...


----------



## GB

mizenkay said:


> _others_ who are suggesting that the bulls are putting money before eddy's longterm health are cynical, jaded and just plain cold.
> 
> the lack of daily updates of specific medical information were at the request of eddy and his family. i think we have to respect that.



:clap:


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> Wrong about something *about the Bulls*, Scott. The difference between you and me is, when I watch the press conference and they don't give me the type of detailed run down you are asking for, I won't think anything of it. It would take actual evidence that there are a majority of sound medical opinions that Eddy is fine and should play for me to think something is amiss.
> 
> You, and fans like you, on the other hand, will by your own admission take the absence of evidence as an indication that there is something rotten in Denmark. I'm sorry you don't like me pointing that out to everyone else. I consider it a healthy debate, whereas you consider it trolling.


In the relative absence of posts by you that DON'T involve pointing out a difference between you and posters who don't think the same way on a handful of hot-button topics, that's the only conclusion I can reach.

But this is all way off-topic, so we better go to PMs if you want to discuss further (which I'm happy to do).


----------



## GB

mizenkay said:


> just to be perfectly clear. there was no specific question asked about his contract situation. lacy who i suppose qualifies as an actual reporter but was really coming across as an eddy flunky in this interview, brought that up unprompted.
> 
> fwiw.



Smack.


Down.


----------



## Jim Ian

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



The Krakken said:


> I'll go on record as saying that I thought the bulls organization was quite possibly at least CAPABLE of something so low as early as last week.


And it's that *thought*... maybe not being sure... thinking... well.. *maybe* Bulls management has just a _hint _of the bottom line in the back of thier minds.... that's made this thread 19 pages.

*19 PAGES!!!!!*
Looks like that facts point to far more then "1%" of cynical Bulls fans having some doubts. Not a certainty. A question. Just a hint of a doubt. Bulls management could remove all doubt. Yet some want to pretend there isn't any doubt? 

Newsflash... 19 pages say there are doubts.


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Jim Ian said:


> And it's that *thought*... maybe not being sure... thinking... well.. *maybe* Bulls management has just a _hint _of the bottom line in the back of thier minds.... that's made this thread 19 pages.



Some people are angry and cynical about everything. It bleeds into their fandom.


----------



## mizenkay

thanks spongy, as always, for posting all these links today.

and further proof that "hyperbole, thy name is lacy banks"

yeah that was some "arrow slung across the bow of management" hmmm.

funny how he made the interview about himself. 

i think maybe it is time for some to step away from the keyboard until we have the official news out of the organization concerning eddy.

of course there is a financial aspect to this story. but for anyone to suggest even remotely that the bulls are putting financial gain ahead of the health of eddy is, in my own opinion, cold and totally crass. 

frankly it is the furthest thing from my mind. my thoughts continue to go out to eddy, his family and his teammates, who no doubt are reeling today.





that is all from me until the press conference.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

jib or no jib it's not a stretch that the contract status may have been a secondary passing thought through the minds of management. They aren't freaking angels here. If we thought about it, and considering the fact they are human, maybe, just maybe it crossed their brains. I'm not being sarcastic. I'm being very serious here.

EDIT : And thinking about financial aspect is not an evil thing to do. It's sterile, prudent, and necessary.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Jim Ian said:


> And it's that *thought*... maybe not being sure... thinking... well.. *maybe* Bulls management has just a _hint _of the bottom line in the back of thier minds.... that's made this thread 19 pages.
> 
> *19 PAGES!!!!!*
> Looks like that facts point to far more then "1%" of cynical Bulls fans having some doubts. Not a certainty. A question. Just a hint of a doubt. Bulls management could remove all doubt. Yet some want to pretend there isn't any doubt?
> 
> Newsflash... 19 pages say there are doubts.


I agree, there is obvious doubt. Rational doubt? No. Doubt built upon some sort of factual foundation? No.


----------



## Frankensteiner

So does any one think we've seen the last of Eddy Curry in a Bulls uniform?

One would think, and at least Eddy's agents must hope, that there's at least one certified idiot GM out there willing to throw big money at Curry. I saw this play out with Magglio, and was actually happy the Sox didn't pursue with a Tiger-like offer. And frankly, if Eddy can get a nice contract from some other team, I wouldn't be disappointed to see him go.

It would be irresponsible to tie-up so much money in a player who's condition may cause him to sit out games in the future (even speculating on his contract may mean I'm getting too ahead of myself, as I'm sure a real possibility exists of him not being able to play at all). Signing Curry long-term signifies making him a building block. Is it wise to build around a player who, in a couple of years, might have a reoccurrence of this problem around the playoffs, thereby completely wrecking another season?


----------



## BG7

You really have to feel bad for Eddy. He was playing great, he was getting love from the fans finally, he was going to the playoffs, and a possible championship, he had a max contract nearly maxed up, and in the past 2 weeks he isn't going to have the chance to play for the championship this year, and his future money wise isn't looking as good.

I think if I'm the Bulls and find out that Eddy is okay this is the contract I give him.

A contract starting at 8 million loaded with incentives that lasts 3 years with a 4th year option, and one that allows the Bulls to extend the contract after the 3rd season.

Good luck to Eddy on his trip back to the court.


----------



## BG7

The latest I have heard that Eddy sitting out is not Eddy's decision, not the doctors decision, but the teams decision.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

The suggestion of supressing value or having that "running across the mind" as a consequence of what has happened to Eddy is nonsense 

Let's say Eddy was looking at around $8M to $9M starting with $1M extensions per annum on a 5 year deal 

Let's suppose if supression and non release of data to scare off suitors was the motivation that knocks 20% off his market 

We're talking $10M over 5 years hypothetically

Let's balance that $10M over 5 years with having a hole in your team and jeopardising playoff revenue without him ( if you believe it is necessary to have him to go deep into the playoffs this season and beyond )

Looking at it in this context can anyone seriously suggest its motivated by money ?

And at what cost the flip side ?

Ride him just to go 2nd round ..maybe Conference Finals and he potentially collapses on National TV .. fatally

What cost to Eddy Curry ? Not to mention the real cost in backlash in negative PR and an event such as this that could set the franchise back into the Stone Ages

Anyone barking up this tree really needs to get a grip


----------



## ViciousFlogging

SausageKingofChicago said:


> The suggestion of supressing value or having that "running across the mind" as a consequence of what has happened to Eddy is nonsense
> 
> Let's say Eddy was looking at around $8M to $9M starting with $1M extensions per annum on a 5 year deal
> 
> Let's suppose if supression and non release of data to scare off suitors was the motivation that knocks 20% off his market
> 
> We're talking $10M over 5 years hypothetically
> 
> Let's balance that $10M over 5 years with having a hole in your team and jeopardising playoff revenue without him ( if you believe it is necessary to have him to go deep into the playoffs this season and beyond )
> 
> Looking at it in this context can anyone seriously suggest its motivated by money ?
> 
> And at what cost the flip side ?
> 
> Ride him just to go 2nd round ..maybe Conference Finals and he potentially collapses on National TV .. fatally
> 
> What cost to Eddy Curry ? Not to mention the real cost in backlash in negative PR and an event such as this that could set the franchise back into the Stone Ages
> 
> Anyone barking up this tree really needs to get a grip


outstanding. That's exactly what I think, too. You do NOT mess around with heart conditions under any circumstance. The Bulls' playoff season is a non-issue compared to making sure everything is taken care of the best way possible, for Eddy's sake, and then much, much further down the scale, the team's.


----------



## theanimal23

What do we do if the time spent this summer cannot fix Eddy's health so he can play basketball?

We will have several expiring deals (Pike, AD, Erob), that we can trade. We have no draft picks. Only the MLE to spend? The other talented guys we have are good, but their salaries are so small, that we cannot trade them for a marquee player. These are the guys we have who have the most value.

I think the Bulls will be hesitant to offer him the Max, because he might not be able to play all those years (5? 7? depending on the CBA). I think a lot of teams will hesitate to offer a big contract, but someone might. The reason I think this is, the Nets offered a pretty big chunk of change for Zo, after his year or two away from basketball. What do the Bulls do? Match it? Eddy is my favorite player, but no way I would match the offer. It would only be if I was somehow sure that his health concerns would not be a future issue. This would hurt the Bulls in terms of the cap. Can the Bulls threaten to match, and trade him for picks (ala KMART deal)? 

I want Eddy to be healthy, and be the force he potentially can be. But I am not too optimistic and scared for him, and the sake of the franchise.


----------



## Ron Cey

sloth said:


> The latest I have heard that Eddy sitting out is not Eddy's decision, not the doctors decision, but the teams decision.


Sources?


----------



## BG7

Hopefully the Bulls pull a rabbit out of their *** and say Eddy will be back. But it is pretty hard to pull a rabbit out of your ***, so hopefully Eddy can recover for next season.


----------



## mizenkay

*nba tv will be carrying the press conf. LIVE*


they just had a look-in - room is packed with media

and i will be taking notes :wink:


----------



## theanimal23

Will ESPN or ESPN2 cover it? I know ESPNEWS likely will, we don't get that here at school.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

sloth said:


> . But it is pretty hard to pull a rabbit out of your A** .


Gerbiler's may tell you different


----------



## mizenkay

theanimal23 said:


> Will ESPN or ESPN2 cover it? I know ESPNEWS likely will, we don't get that here at school.


just ESPNEWS. sorry.


----------



## spongyfungy

it's on CLTV for all.


----------



## spongyfungy

ESPNews, listen.


----------



## GB

spongyfungy said:


> it's on CLTV for all.



As well in a small window on Comcast Sports.


Eddy is present with his fiancee...wants everyone to know he's up and about and still kickin'.

No interviews from Eddy, no health updates after this press conference.


----------



## GB

The tests are favorable...but inconclusive.

*Six more weeks for everything to be concluded and conclusive.*


This is precautionary...opting for more tests to be sure for Eddy's sake.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



Ron Cey said:


> I agree, there is obvious doubt. Rational doubt? No. Doubt built upon some sort of factual foundation? No.


So you don't think its rational to assume that Bulls management was thinking about this issue in a financial as well as a medical sense?

I would imagine that the Bulls organization would be on the hook for a large sum of money if Eddy played and was seriously hurt while playing ball.

I agree that some kind of massive conspiracy to save the organization a couple million dollars a year in contract dough seems far-fetched. I would not be surprised to hear that potential lawsuits and settlements were talked about. 

Heck, if Eddy wants to play and is willing to take the risk, then why not? Its his body and his choice, right? I know that's not realistic....

Also, if the team was leery about resigning Eddy to begin with, then this does have the benefit of letting them off the hook. His value is lower and they have all the excuses they need now to not sign him.

I think all we’re looking for in this press conference is for the organization to provide the facts to make any of the doubts being thrown about invalid.

Is it a cold thought? Yah... but I've seen some cold things happen when it comes to businesses dealing with their employees. Its mostly about the $$$.


----------



## bullet

spongyfungy said:


> ESPNews, listen.


Da Man  as ususal


----------



## BG7

So pretty much Eddy should be in playing condition, but they want to have everything COMPLETELY figured out before they let Eddy back on the court.

Besides the out for the year part, everything seems very positive.


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

In testing: Eddy does do well with exercise under stressful conditions.

The irregular heartbeat *HAS NOT RETURNED*

Asymptomatic, no medication.


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

j3939uijfklju

i can't deal with this right now

i just can't

i'm a loser


----------



## ScottMay

Finally, a diagnosis!

Ventricular tachycardia:

http://www.drkoop.com/ency/93/000187.html

I thought it was nice that Dr. Weber mentioned the "heart is important to us."


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Doc: This is not an uncommen scenario


To me, GB, it sounds like an abundance of caution, and Eddy will be back in training camp this fall.


----------



## bullet

This will be an interestig summer for us Bulls fans.

*Might we benifit from this??* 

If healthy , might we sign him for an incredibally low price???


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

*Ventricular tachycardia is a potentially lethal disruption of normal heartbeat (arrhythmia) that may cause the heart to become unable to pump adequate blood through the body. The heart rate may be 160 to 240 (normal is 60 to 100 beats per minute).

Ventricular tachycardia can occur in the absence of apparent heart disease. It can also develop as an early or a late complication of a heart attack, or during the course of cardiomyopathy, valvular heart disease, myocarditis, and following heart surgery.

Healed heart attacks form scar tissue which can lead to ventricular tachycardia. This can occur days, months, or years after the heart attack.

Ventricular tachycardia can also result from anti-arrhythmic medications (an undesired effect) or from altered blood chemistries (such as a low potassium level), pH (acid-base) changes, or insufficient oxygenation.Ventricular tachycardia is a potentially lethal disruption of normal heartbeat (arrhythmia) that may cause the heart to become unable to pump adequate blood through the body. The heart rate may be 160 to 240 (normal is 60 to 100 beats per minute).

Ventricular tachycardia can occur in the absence of apparent heart disease. It can also develop as an early or a late complication of a heart attack, or during the course of cardiomyopathy, valvular heart disease, myocarditis, and following heart surgery.

Healed heart attacks form scar tissue which can lead to ventricular tachycardia. This can occur days, months, or years after the heart attack.

Ventricular tachycardia can also result from anti-arrhythmic medications (an undesired effect) or from altered blood chemistries (such as a low potassium level), pH (acid-base) changes, or insufficient oxygenation.*


----------



## GB

bullet said:


> This will be an interestig summer for us Bulls fans.
> 
> *Might we benifit from this??*
> 
> If healthy , might we sign him for an incredibally low price???


Cold, cold, cold.

Lets wait to see how things turn out for the guy first.


----------



## BG7

Yup, sounds like Eddy would be fine if he started playing agarin right now, my diagnosis. But it looks like the Bulls just want all the tests concluded so there is no risk when Eddy returns to the hardwood. So I assume Eddy will not be placed on the playoff roster, he'd be back in time for the finals with those 6 weeks ending....


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

will Lacy ever listen?


----------



## BG7

Yup, he is out for the sole reason of having the tests completed.

Is he going to practice with the team at least???


----------



## GB

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Eddy's media skills really have improved


----------



## ScottMay

I really don't get Pax's adamant stance on not discussing the future testing, prognosis, etc. It's not a legal issue, for crying out loud.


----------



## bullet

GB said:


> Cold, cold, cold.
> 
> Lets wait to see how things turn out for the guy first.


Yeah , Buisness is cold!

It does not sound like he's in a life threatenning situation...


----------



## GB

sloth said:


> Yup, he is out for the sole reason of having the tests completed.
> 
> Is he going to practice with the team at least???



No. He might as well suit up and play then.

Until he's cleared, he's still possibly in a danger zone.


----------



## El Chapu

I dont know about medicine, but I find it hard that all these tests were inconclusive....after visiting the best specialists, hospitals, clinics, etc. Is this common?


----------



## bullet

ScottMay said:


> I really don't get Pax's adamant stance on not discussing the future testing, prognosis, etc. It's not a legal issue, for crying out loud.


I think , by the way things were exposed up till now , it might be Eddy and his family's request.


----------



## ScottMay

El Chapu said:


> I dont know about medicine, but I find it hard that all these tests were inconclusive....after visiting the best specialists, hospitals, clinics, etc. Is this common?


I take "favorable but inconclusive" to mean that they can't find a physical, electrical, or chemical cause for the arrhythmia. You can find out more here:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000187.htm

Another factor is that we're talking about a high-level pro athlete. THere are probably different standards for that.


----------



## ScottMay

bullet said:


> I think , by the way things were exposed up till now , it might be Eddy and his family's request.


The same Eddy who gave a lengthy phone interview from the hospital in Charlotte?


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> I really don't get Pax's adamant stance on not discussing the future testing, prognosis, etc. It's not a legal issue, for crying out loud.


Yeah, but it could be used to second guess and critique him, Eddy and the doctors.

Instead the focus will be on the *outcome* of the tests.


Everything else, the talk and conjecture to follow, is, at the time, just blubberous junk.


----------



## ScottMay

GB said:


> Everything else, the talk and conjecture to follow, is, at the time, just blubberous junk.


Right . . . why are we here? Because we're here. Roll the bones. Just roll the bones.


----------



## theanimal23

bullet said:


> This will be an interestig summer for us Bulls fans.
> 
> *Might we benifit from this??*
> 
> If healthy , might we sign him for an incredibally low price???


I am going to be one of the few people here who can agree with you. I do not want it to be that way, but an extra 6 weeks of testing? I totally understand that you need to be sure that he is healthy before letting him play. The doctors are saying there is no problem. He is not on medication. 

6 weeks of testing just seems like a lot. I can understand another week or two. *What do you do if after 6 weeks, the testing is still inconclusive?*

I hope he works hard this summer, and him and Tyson own the frontcourt against every team next year.


----------



## thegza

I still don't fully understand why he's out for the season if all they want to do is keep testing. Curry seemed pretty optimistic, which is nice to see, but it really broke my heart to see him say he hopes he'd be back next season to continue what he started. The kid really worked his rear end off to make it to the playoffs, and he'll be sorely missed.

Get well soon, Eddy.


----------



## GB

theanimal23 said:


> I am going to be one of the few people here who can agree with you. I do not want it to be that way, but an extra 6 weeks of testing? I totally understand that you need to be sure that he is healthy before letting him play. The doctors are saying there is no problem. He is not on medication.
> 
> 6 weeks of testing just seems like a lot. I can understand another week or two. *What do you do if after 6 weeks, the testing is still inconclusive?*


Then you consider it to be an isolated event.

He's without symptom now...which is why they used the phrase "favorable"


----------



## bullet

ScottMay said:


> The same Eddy who gave a lengthy phone interview from the hospital in Charlotte?


You know i can't really know , but things changed since testing in Charlotte , and maybe all the noise around the family made them decide they want to keep some info uncovered in turms of where and when he's tested. But it's just assumptions , I just can't think of any other reason.


----------



## Frankensteiner

"Favorable but inconclusive?"










Eddy's tests were fake but accurate.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



kukoc4ever said:


> I agree that some kind of massive conspiracy to save the organization a couple million dollars a year in contract dough seems far-fetched.


That is the only thing I was talking about.


----------



## theanimal23

Cap Guru's: 
Out of curiosity, what does our cap situation look like for the 2006 "Shopping Spree" with Eddy 1) Signing the Max 2) Signing for a reasonable contract (between MLE and Max) 3) Signing for the MLE 4)Doesn't play

Everyone one of these are scenarios, and I'm just wondering how or what the team can do with/without the Big Guy.


----------



## ogbullzfan

I didn't quite catch the comment that Pax said about his restricted free agent status. Can someone elaborate on this?


----------



## ScottMay

> Ironically, Curry's loss now might help keep him with the Bulls later. The 6-foot-11 center can become a restricted free agent after the season, and was expected to command a big-money offer from the Hawks or perhaps some other team with room under the salary cap. Now those teams might not be as willing to invest so much -- especially if they can't get adequate insurance. It could make it easier for Chicago to re-sign its homegrown young star.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/04/14/curry/index.html


----------



## GB

Well, seems to have silenced the Paxson/Organization critics.

:banana:


----------



## Ron Cey

Was this satisfactory to those concerned about the potential existence of a plot to deprive Eddy Curry of his contract? Scott?


----------



## bullet

ScottMay said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/04/14/curry/index.html



As I though t (cold thought) - we might Benefit bigtime on the longrun.

Eddy is also worried about his future , teams will move back , I think he will take a 3 (or more) year mle offer without hesitating , and thats of course after full tests find him ready to go.


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> Was this satisfactory to those concerned about the potential existence of a plot to deprive Eddy Curry of his contract? Scott?


I'll need another six weeks to answer that question.

I will be able to sleep better tonight, though, knowing that the "heart is important" to the Bulls' team doctor.


----------



## Rhyder

ogbullzfan said:


> I didn't quite catch the comment that Pax said about his restricted free agent status. Can someone elaborate on this?


I couldn't hear the question the reporter asked, but it was definately directed at Eddy, which John Paxson interrupted and said, "What everyone forgets is that Eddy is a RESTRICTED free agent. That means the ball is in our court. I can tell you that Eddy will be a Chicago Bull next season."

Eddy says in response to the question, "I don't really have anything further to say... there you have it." He then looks over and gives either John or his family a smile (couldn't tell who he was making eye contact with).

This is about 90% accurate in terms of words. I tried to write down everything but missed a word here and there. This was my favorite quote of the whole interview.

P.S. Eddy's fiance was quite easy on the eyes.


----------



## Ron Cey

ScottMay said:


> I'll need another six weeks to answer that question.
> 
> I will be able to sleep better tonight, though, knowing that the "heart is important" to the Bulls' team doctor.


Why do you need six more weeks?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



spongyfungy said:


> will Lacy ever listen?


that was great.


~

i think the bottom line is: when you are dealing with the heart, a misdiagnosis could be fatal. every precaution should be taken. 

the "short-lived" episode of ventrical tachycardia was all i needed to hear to know that this additional testing was the only course of action they could take. it is encouraging that the condition never re-occured. 

and what is six weeks over the course of a lifetime or a career?


----------



## theanimal23

Rhyder said:


> I couldn't hear the question the reporter asked, but it was definately directed at Eddy, which John Paxson interrupted and said, "What everyone forgets is that Eddy is a RESTRICTED free agent. That means the ball is in our court. I can tell you that Eddy will be a Chicago Bull next season."
> 
> Eddy says in response to the question, "I don't really have anything further to say... there you have it." He then looks over and gives either John or his family a smile (couldn't tell who he was making eye contact with).


Good to know both sides see Eye to Eye. :clap:


----------



## theanimal23

What type of contract do you guys seeing Eddy being offered and signing? I see him signing something less than the Max, but more than the MLE?

Oops. Sorry double post.


----------



## Ron Cey

All things considered, I was encouraged by the press conference.

- no more episodes

- he is asymptomatic

- medication no currently necessary

- heart reacting well to physical stress

Honestly, other than coming out and saying "Psych, Eddy is suiting up for the next game" I think the information is about as positive as we fans could hope for at this stage.


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> Why do you need six more weeks?


Like miz said, what is six weeks in a lifetime or a career or a crusade to disprove a message board poster's point of view? 

Until then, I won't be discussing my opinions on this matter, or giving updates, or anything along those lines.


----------



## mizenkay

ScottMay said:


> *Like miz said, what is six weeks in a lifetime or a career or a crusade to disprove a message board poster's point of view?*
> 
> Until then, I won't be discussing my opinions on this matter, or giving updates, or anything along those lines.


well, actually i was talking about eddy

:wink:


----------



## Ron Cey

ScottMay said:


> Like miz said, what is six weeks in a lifetime or a career or a crusade to disprove a message board poster's point of view?
> 
> Until then, I won't be discussing my opinions on this matter, or giving updates, or anything along those lines.


I'll mark it on my calendar.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Ron Cey said:


> I'll mark it on my calendar.


Come on fellas... BB.net is about talking hoops... not pursuing personal vendettas and agendas!


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> Until then, I won't be discussing my opinions on this matter, or giving updates, or anything along those lines.



:rbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :gbanana:


----------



## BG7

Who cares if Eddy signs for league minimum, MLE, or Max as long as it is with the Bulls. 

I want to see Eddy as a Bull again, and like he said finishing what he started. He was the one guy that believed this team had championship hopes, and I hope he takes us there with some inspired play next season.

btw, couldn't Eddy play in games if they monitored it. Because how much gametime actually goes on before a team or tv timeout. If Eddy could lasts say those 3 minute intervals, and get monitored during those stoppages of play, or when he is on the bench would'nt that allow him to play.

And did they say anything about whether or not Eddy will practice.

anyone got a video of the press conference too?


----------



## TysonForPresident

Ron Cey said:


> All things considered, I was encouraged by the press conference.
> 
> - no more episodes
> 
> - he is asymptomatic
> 
> - medication no currently necessary
> 
> - heart reacting well to physical stress
> 
> Honestly, other than coming out and saying "Psych, Eddy is suiting up for the next game" I think the information is about as positive as we fans could hope for at this stage.



My thoughts exactly. I am personally done worrying about this unless bad news is disclosed in the future. In my mind Eddy is fine and it's a shame he has to miss the playoffs but the reasons for it happening are obvious.

If it all turns out to be stress or gas Eddy will be upset that he had to sit out but happy that he has a clean bill of health.

See you back on the Bulls next season Eddy :gopray:


----------



## BealeFarange

I haven't slept well in days. This won't help. I just want to  for days and days and days and quit my job and watch EDDY CURRY play basketball...

Damn.


----------



## BG7

BealeFarange said:


> I haven't slept well in days. This won't help. I just want to  for days and days and days and quit my job and watch EDDY CURRY play basketball...
> 
> Damn.


So, who cares if you can't sleep good. I have an ear infection that caused the inside of my ear to sweel up. Now I only can hear a very low amount of decimals and am very dependent on my right ear right now. I think this is linked to the whole waiting for news about Eddy.


----------



## such sweet thunder

bullet said:


> This will be an interestig summer for us Bulls fans.
> 
> *Might we benifit from this??*
> 
> If healthy , might we sign him for an incredibally low price???


 As an eddy fan as well as a bulls fan, I hope "we" [meaning the franchise] doesn't benefit from this. Eddy deserves his pay-day.


----------



## BG7

such sweet thunder said:


> As an eddy fan as well as a bulls fan, I hope "we" [meaning the franchise] doesn't benefit from this. Eddy deserves his pay-day.


Agreed, he earned it, and if the tests determine that Eddy would have been able to play, no problemo, then I don't see why we don't give him it.


----------



## jnrjr79

sloth said:


> I have an ear infection that caused the inside of my ear to sweel up. Now I only can hear a very low amount of decimals and am very dependent on my right ear right now.


I wasn't aware decimals were audible.


----------



## BG7

jnrjr79 said:


> I wasn't aware decimals were audible.


Whats that, see I can't hear you.


----------



## Sith

i m actually 50/50 happy/sad on the news, wehn u think about it, we are not going to win the championship anyway this season, now that curry's heart problem might scare off some potential suiters to throw max moeny at him, the bulls might be able to save a couple of millions.


----------



## The Krakken

If he gets a clean bill of health, and we lowball him, what makes you think he won't take the QO, have a career season next season, and then bolt somewhere else, or follow the money.

If I'm Eddy, and the bulls lowballed me this summer, I'd take the QO. Then of course, we are looking at "Jamal Crawford Part Deux".

If Pax takes care of him financially this offseason, I will officially disband my club, and turn it into a Paxson fan club.


----------



## Kismet

Rhyder said:


> I couldn't hear the question the reporter asked, but it was definately directed at Eddy, which John Paxson interrupted and said, "What everyone forgets is that Eddy is a RESTRICTED free agent. That means the ball is in our court. I can tell you that Eddy will be a Chicago Bull next season."
> 
> Eddy says in response to the question, "I don't really have anything further to say... there you have it." He then looks over and gives either John or his family a smile (couldn't tell who he was making eye contact with).
> 
> This is about 90% accurate in terms of words. I tried to write down everything but missed a word here and there. This was my favorite quote of the whole interview.


You summarized it very well. It was just rebroadcast on Comcast SportsNet. How many more times does John Paxson have to say that Eddy Curry will remain a member of the Chicago Bulls? Obviously Jerry Reinsdorf has signed off on Pax's decision to keep Eddy and Tyson even if it means matching a max offer for either of them. 

I wish we could put this debate to rest. Pax has built this team with Tyson and Eddy as two of the key components. AD and Othella were brought in to backup TC and EC, not to compete with them for minutes. Pax has focussed on adding perimeter players (Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni) to form the team's nucleus along with the two 22 year olds. Why break that up when both of the bigs have proven their worth this season? It wouldn't make sense. I respect everyone's right to dissent. But c'mon...it would be pretty dumb to completely take yourself out of this year's draft AND let one or both of your premiere bigs walk.


----------



## ScottMay

More crass financial commentary, this time from Sam Smith:



> Here's one possibility for a new contract for Eddy Curry scoped out by one of the NBA's financial gurus. It's a five-year deal worth $51.8 million, a long-term contract that could guarantee Curry's future yet also put the Bulls in a position of limited risk with a more modest contract than they probably were looking at to retain him.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ntract,1,4437301.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## such sweet thunder

> More crass financial commentary, this time from Sam Smith:
> 
> Quote:
> Here's one possibility for a new contract for Eddy Curry scoped out by one of the NBA's financial gurus. It's a five-year deal worth $51.8 million, a long-term contract that could guarantee Curry's future yet also put the Bulls in a position of limited risk with a more modest contract than they probably were looking at to retain him.


what a strange source? what the hell is an nba financial guru? am i an nba financial guru? i hereby nominate beewill for nba financial guru status.


----------



## ScottMay

Rick Morrissey.



> The subplot to Thursday's story is that Curry will be a restricted free agent this summer. How will the Bulls look upon him? As being on the threshold of greatness? As an enigma? Or, in the hard, cold world of negotiations, as a guy with a ticker problem and thus a guy who should come at a discounted price?
> 
> Even this year, it has been hard to completely trust Curry because of his track record. His first three years in the league were maddening. There was no question he was talented on the offensive end of the floor. But a man who is 6 feet 11 inches and 285 pounds shouldn't have a career average of 4.9 rebounds. It should be double that.
> 
> This season, having lost weight and gotten into shape, Curry offered a glimpse of what he could be. Some of the promise that had been talked about on draft day in 2001 was on display. The fun of watching him outweighed the frustration of watching him.
> 
> But Thursday, none of that mattered much. All that mattered was that Curry is done for the season, and doctors aren't quite sure what's wrong with him. We'll miss his heart.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...rrissey,1,2011288.column?coll=cs-home-utility


----------



## bullsville

Call me an optimist, but I think that things couldn't be working out any better for the Bulls.

We had 5 months of Eddy this season, and we saw how his game had improved and what weaknesses were still there and how the team played with him in the lineup. 

Now, they get to see how well the team can play without Eddy, just in case someone offers up a nice sign and trade package for him this summer. I'm under the assumption that Eddy is going to be fine, if they didn't find a problem yet with the heart now it's just a matter of testing for every possibility, no matter how minute.

What if this Bulls team pulls together and wins their first-round series without Eddy? And then plays a competitive series vs Miami without Eddy? It certainly has to change the way you approach things, I would think.


----------



## such sweet thunder

In other news: Eddy Curry was just given Charles Barkley's vote for most improved player, on TNT. I don't even think they still give that award out but I thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## ScottMay

Eddy won't be able to drive a car for the next 3-6 months.



> The American Heart Association recommends that you resume driving a car only after ventricular tachycardia has not recurred after 3 to 6 months of treatment.


This is the most comprehensive, easy-to-understand description of Eddy's condition that I've seen yet: http://my.webmd.com/hw/heart_disease/te7876.asp


----------



## ScottMay

More Sam Smith, including a call to finally start Chandler and Gordon.



> Now, these desperate times demand … new starters.
> 
> It's finally time to start Ben Gordon and Tyson Chandler.
> 
> The lineup should be Kirk Hinrich and Gordon in the backcourt, Andres Nocioni and Antonio Davis at forward and Chandler at center.
> 
> Gordon has been the good soldier because he is a rookie, and he has succeeded in his role. But eventually he's going to be a starter, so why not now? Yes, opponents begin posting him up as they leave their bus at the arena. But that didn't do much for the Pistons—arguably the East's best team—until the Bulls finally succumbed in overtime Monday.


And more on what this means for Curry:



> The natural thought now is he no longer will be as attractive on the free-agent market and his ailment will have to give the Bulls pause. Under NBA rules, the assumption would be the Bulls would extend Curry the fifth-year qualifying offer of about $5.1 million. That decision would leave the club at some future risk because Curry then would be an unrestricted free agent after next season with the Bulls having no more claim on him than any other team.
> 
> The leaguewide consensus is it would be a huge risk to sign Curry now without insurance. Because it is rare to get insurance with a pre-existing condition, it would figure to be problematic for Curry to get a long-term guaranteed contract from any team. Still, the tenor of the Bulls' and the doctors' remarks at the news conference suggests optimism about Curry's return to the court.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...14smith,1,5579965.column?coll=cs-home-utility


----------



## fleetwood macbull

forgive if this was asked and answered earlier. I don't have the time to read thru all this:

What was that earlier BS about "trying to avoid surgery" 
if that kind of phrase was used, that would imply a specific condition to cut on yes? Yet i just heard there is no definative diagnosis really, and no conclusive teasts that were positive, or that were able to reenact the original episode.


so how do they get to use terms like "trying to avoid surgery" or whatever it was they said................. when nothing physical was found??????????????

Was that some media crapola hype? I want to know why the word surgery was included in earlier reports. :curse:


----------



## jnrjr79

Hmm. I do agree that that is our best 5. It does leave us with very little punch coming off of the bench other than Othella. I think with things as thin as they are now and going into face more talented competition, we're going to have to be a little more lopsided with the minutes than Skiles is used to.


----------



## bullsville

C- Tyson 36, AD 12
PF- AD 16, Othella 24, Nocioni 8
SF- Nocioni 32, Griffin 8, Pike 8
SG- Gordon 35, Hinrich 13
PG- Hinrich 27, Duhon 21

That's about what I'd like to see for minutes down the stretch and in the playoffs. Of course you have to adjust the minutes for foul trouble, effectiveness and opponent, but that's a pretty good guidline to plan on IMHO.

Othella's offense will be much better off the bench, and we might as well start Gordon, the season is almost over and fatigue should no longer be a factor. With our slow starts on offense without Eddy, it may be necessary to try and get Ben hot early.

EDIT: Yeah I forgot about Pargo sort of, the thing is if Hinrich and Gordon and Duhon are all playing well, Pargo will see no minutes. But since one of the three usually struggle, Pargo will get his spots to make a contribution.


----------



## GB

Very few of the media are ever given credit for being 'classy'.


----------



## MikeDC

Rick Morrisey's take is typically level-headed and right on the money.

But on Thursday, none of that mattered much. All that mattered was that Curry is done for the season and doctors aren't quite sure what's wrong with him. We'll miss his heart.

This news article from a paper called _The Advertiser _in Austrailia has seemingly good info (FJ, is this anything like the Springfield Shopper?)

Curry, 22, has been diagnosed with *ventricular arrhythmia* but may not need medication to correct the problem. 

The MikeDC take is the following:
* A ventricular arrhythmia is worse than an atrial arrhythmia in that it is more dangerous if it occurs again. 

* That being said, they need to first diagnose why it occurred. It could have been the literal "bad meal" or any number of things that can only be diagnosed by ruling out other options and seeing that it doesn't recur.

* It is still treatable with medication and failing that with relatively minor surgery before potentially career affecting options need to be considered. That's a good thing.

* It is also a good thing that, even if it comes to the worst case scenario and he can't play again, that's a better worst case scenario than dying. He's in no real danger, that I can tell, of dying or having a drastically affected quality of life (meaning compared to the average persion). He's still a bright kid with millions of bucks and a good life in front of him. Most of us should be quite willing to switch places with him. 

* The Bulls seem to be "doing the right thing", although it's never too late to go off the rails in this respect. It's smart from a business perspective to be cautious with Eddy, and it's smart from a human (or PR, if you want to put it that way) perspective too. Those who defend the organization's "goodness", and complain about any questions therof, I think, do so in part because they don't completely buy what they're selling. That is, I think they might choke on their words if they suddenly found the Bulls shelling out a max deal without thinking twice for a guy with a bum ticker. Likewise, I don't think even the most jaded guy thinks the Bulls will, would, or should simply throw Eddy out there and hope for the best or simply cut their losses with him and send him a christmas ham as a parting gift. Neither extreme is gonna happen. I don't know where things will pan out, but I'm not too worried about it. At this point I don't think anything more can be done until more is known about the long-term prognosis. And I don't see anything wrong with what's being done now. So it makes sense to me to hold off on the mutual recriminations.

* With respect to that very thing on this board, the folks who are using this as an opportunity to attack anyone who questions the one true faith are seriously misguided in my opinion. Same with those who don't have the guts to do this but who yip along in lapdogish glee at such when they see it happening. In my opinion, you guys are about as far from "getting it" as you can get. I hope you all see the light at some point.

* With respect to the team on the court, this is neither then end of everything nor the beginning of something good. I don't see how anyone can think we're better with another key player out for the year. Basketball is a game of depth, strategy, and matchups, and we just got worse in all those areas. That being said, we've got a resiliant bunch, and with Tyson and Andres coming back, we're still got 8 guys I feel relatively comfortable heading into the playoffs with (those two, AD, Othella, Kirk, Ben, Chris, and one of Griffin/Pike depending on matchups). We'll have trouble scoring, but you tighten up your rotations and slow down in the playoffs anyway. To some extent that will mask play to the strengths and mask the deficiencies of the more grizzled guys. Everything got harder, but we've still got a fighting chance in most of the situations I see. 

* I'll continue to not be around much due to real life issues, but most of the time coming here and seeing you guys think good thoughts about Eddy and the Bulls and ask/discuss smart questions I hadn't thought of is a nice stress relief. To you guys (and gals) in general, thanks for that.


----------



## Machinehead

Mikedc said:


> This news article from a paper called _The Advertiser _in Austrailia has seemingly good info (FJ, is this anything like the Springfield Shopper?)


Yes . Except its much better


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Mikedc said:


> Rick Morrisey's take is typically level-headed and right on the money.
> 
> But on Thursday, none of that mattered much. All that mattered was that Curry is done for the season and doctors aren't quite sure what's wrong with him. We'll miss his heart.
> 
> This news article from a paper called _The Advertiser _in Austrailia has seemingly good info (FJ, is this anything like the Springfield Shopper?)
> 
> Curry, 22, has been diagnosed with *ventricular arrhythmia* but may not need medication to correct the problem.
> 
> The MikeDC take is the following:
> * A ventricular arrhythmia is worse than an atrial arrhythmia in that it is more dangerous if it occurs again.
> 
> * That being said, they need to first diagnose why it occurred. It could have been the literal "bad meal" or any number of things that can only be diagnosed by ruling out other options and seeing that it doesn't recur.
> 
> * It is still treatable with medication and failing that with relatively minor surgery before potentially career affecting options need to be considered. That's a good thing.
> 
> * It is also a good thing that, even if it comes to the worst case scenario and he can't play again, that's a better worst case scenario than dying. He's in no real danger, that I can tell, of dying or having a drastically affected quality of life (meaning compared to the average persion). He's still a bright kid with millions of bucks and a good life in front of him. Most of us should be quite willing to switch places with him.
> 
> * The Bulls seem to be "doing the right thing", although it's never too late to go off the rails in this respect. It's smart from a business perspective to be cautious with Eddy, and it's smart from a human (or PR, if you want to put it that way) perspective too. Those who defend the organization's "goodness", and complain about any questions therof, I think, do so in part because they don't completely buy what they're selling. That is, I think they might choke on their words if they suddenly found the Bulls shelling out a max deal without thinking twice for a guy with a bum ticker. Likewise, I don't think even the most jaded guy thinks the Bulls will, would, or should simply throw Eddy out there and hope for the best or simply cut their losses with him and send him a christmas ham as a parting gift. Neither extreme is gonna happen. I don't know where things will pan out, but I'm not too worried about it. At this point I don't think anything more can be done until more is known about the long-term prognosis. And I don't see anything wrong with what's being done now. So it makes sense to me to hold off on the mutual recriminations.
> 
> * With respect to that very thing on this board, the folks who are using this as an opportunity to attack anyone who questions the one true faith are seriously misguided in my opinion. Same with those who don't have the guts to do this but who yip along in lapdogish glee at such when they see it happening. In my opinion, you guys are about as far from "getting it" as you can get. I hope you all see the light at some point.
> 
> * With respect to the team on the court, this is neither then end of everything nor the beginning of something good. I don't see how anyone can think we're better with another key player out for the year. Basketball is a game of depth, strategy, and matchups, and we just got worse in all those areas. That being said, we've got a resiliant bunch, and with Tyson and Andres coming back, we're still got 8 guys I feel relatively comfortable heading into the playoffs with (those two, AD, Othella, Kirk, Ben, Chris, and one of Griffin/Pike depending on matchups). We'll have trouble scoring, but you tighten up your rotations and slow down in the playoffs anyway. To some extent that will mask play to the strengths and mask the deficiencies of the more grizzled guys. Everything got harder, but we've still got a fighting chance in most of the situations I see.
> 
> * I'll continue to not be around much due to real life issues, but most of the time coming here and seeing you guys think good thoughts about Eddy and the Bulls and ask/discuss smart questions I hadn't thought of is a nice stress relief. To you guys (and gals) in general, thanks for that.


DC, how I miss thee.

I know you are a busy man, but don't be a stranger. You truely are the heart and soul of this board, to me anyway.


----------



## BealeFarange

must sleep...miss eddy...miss mikedc...

damn the bulls are cursed...losing both those fellas for an extended period.


----------



## bullet

such sweet thunder said:


> As an eddy fan as well as a bulls fan, I hope "we" [meaning the franchise] doesn't benefit from this. Eddy deserves his pay-day.


ell , I'm Much more of a Bulls fan. Eddy deserves money , but no way he deserved a Max contract by play. The league Method of RFA might have pushed it up there. I think now Eddy , If cleared my Docs and Healthy , will get lower offers and much closer to what he deserves in proportion to his play. He's a good Kid , and 1st he deserves to be healthy and be able to Practice pro sports. But if he does get cleared , anyway you look at it , If bulls sign him , it will be for less!


----------



## BenDengGo

such sweet thunder said:


> As an eddy fan as well as a bulls fan, I hope "we" [meaning the franchise] doesn't benefit from this. Eddy deserves his pay-day.


that really sounds like you feel sorry for what he is going through and therefor you want him to deserve a big pay day.....

dont get me wrong, this is a very sad thing to happen for him.

but i guess it needed this "incident" for eddy getting a check he is worth (meaning a lot lesser than he would have cashed [max-money], which he clearly isnt worth yet).


----------



## YearofDaBulls

I have gained more respect for Curry and Paxson after this ordeal.


----------



## bullet

Bulls’ Curry confident in his future


----------



## Ron Cey

ScottMay said:


> More crass financial commentary, this time from Sam Smith:
> 
> 
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ntract,1,4437301.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


You might notice that Sam didn't include the suggestion that the team deliberately shelved Eddy for the season so as to increase the likelihood of such a contract.


----------



## Ron Cey

Mikedc said:


> * The Bulls seem to be "doing the right thing", although it's never too late to go off the rails in this respect. It's smart from a business perspective to be cautious with Eddy, and it's smart from a human (or PR, if you want to put it that way) perspective too. *Those who defend the organization's "goodness", and complain about any questions therof, I think, do so in part because they don't completely buy what they're selling. That is, I think they might choke on their words if they suddenly found the Bulls shelling out a max deal without thinking twice for a guy with a bum ticker.* Likewise, I don't think even the most jaded guy thinks the Bulls will, would, or should simply throw Eddy out there and hope for the best or simply cut their losses with him and send him a christmas ham as a parting gift. Neither extreme is gonna happen. I don't know where things will pan out, but I'm not too worried about it. At this point I don't think anything more can be done until more is known about the long-term prognosis. And I don't see anything wrong with what's being done now. So it makes sense to me to hold off on the mutual recriminations.
> 
> * With respect to that very thing on this board, the folks who are using this as an opportunity to attack anyone who questions the one true faith are seriously misguided in my opinion. Same with those who don't have the guts to do this but who yip along in lapdogish glee at such when they see it happening. In my opinion, *you guys are about as far from "getting it" as you can get. I hope you all see the light at some point.*


As to the first bolded part, this was not the issue debated here. I would absolutely be opposed to the Bulls maxing Eddy out with uncertainties about his heart condition. Indeed, my over-all opinion of Eddy's game is far more in line with Bullsville's opinion than those who consider Eddy the center of the team. I didn't want him maxed out even before the heart condition presented itself. So lets be clear.

I addressed a very narrow issue in this thread - the admitted suggestion that the team was deliberately shelving Eddy Curry so as to gain leverage in contract negotiations. That is a very different thing than the team dealing with the realities of a player with a bad heart and how it will impact the risk/reward analysis of signing him to a long term contract. 

The former is a cynical fiction that has the team *manipulating a situation*. The latter is an economic reality that has the team *addressing a situation*. 

This is all very easy to understand.

As to the second bolded part, thank you for your hopes and wishes for our futures. I'm sure we all appreciate your concern.


----------



## mizenkay

for those who may have missed it, or for overseas fans, comcast sportsnet have videos available on their site of paxson, curry and the doctors from the press conference.


----------



## Rhyder

BealeFarange said:


> must sleep...miss eddy...miss mikedc...
> 
> damn the bulls are cursed...losing both those fellas for an extended period.


Yes, we are cursed. If we weren't, the injuries would have happened sooner...

-the Bulls would have missed the playoffs
-they then would have won the lottery (sorry Phoenix)
-then they would have drafted Tim Duncan

... oh wait; wrong year, wrong team.


----------



## BenDengGo

mizenkay said:


> for those who may have missed it, or for overseas fans, comcast sportsnet have videos available on their site of paxson, curry and the doctors from the press conference.


thanks miz !

for thinking for people like me :clap: :greatjob:


----------



## such sweet thunder

BenDengGo said:


> that really sounds like you feel sorry for what he is going through and therefor you want him to deserve a big pay day.....
> 
> dont get me wrong, this is a very sad thing to happen for him.
> 
> but i guess it needed this "incident" for eddy getting a check he is worth (meaning a lot lesser than he would have cashed [max-money], which he clearly isnt worth yet).


yeah, perhaps i need to clarify,

unless eddy is given a 100% clean bill of health the bulls, and every other franchise, will have a tough time signing him for the max. i'm not suggesting we should sign him for more then he is worth -- just hoping eddy gets that clean bill of health and is paid accordingly.


----------



## mizenkay

more detailed information on eddy's condition including a detailed pop-up graphic (click link @ story) and a timeline of his treatment.




http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...heart,1,6771245.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## spongyfungy

Ok here's the whole thing. 35 minutes.

includes parts we missed because we were cut off. Pax and Eddy talks about going into the playoffs without Eddy and Deng.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hopefully this means that if Indy faces you guys in the first round, we can win. I feel sorry for the Bulls and their fans. After 6 bad years, they finally put together a good team and make the playoffs, but lose one of their best players.


----------



## Showtyme

God, Curry AND Deng out. 

Sigh. At least some of our guys will be getting useful playoff experience.

Maybe Nocioni will dish out a cheap shot on Jermaine.

Is there no way we can sign anyone right now? Just any form of big body...


----------



## spongyfungy

Showtyme said:


> God, Curry AND Deng out.
> 
> Sigh. At least some of our guys will be getting useful playoff experience.
> 
> Maybe Nocioni will dish out a cheap shot on Jermaine.
> 
> Is there no way we can sign anyone right now? Just any form of big body...


If God is out for us, Who can score for us down low?


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> I think they're calling a press conference to clear the air and explain exactly what went down. The fact that Eddy is going into a contract year, and that he wants to play, and that SOME doctors may have cleared him to play, but the Bulls are shutting him down -- that all looks real dicey unless the Bulls come right out and do a good job of explaining their thinking.


It turns out that indeed, some doctors HAD cleared Eddy to play at the time of the press conference--namely, Mark Estes, the renowned Boston-based cardiologist who was part of the "Dream Team" that advised Reggie Lewis to cease even mild physical activity and that his career was over.



> Sources said Cannom's diagnosis is consistent with that of Dr. Mark Estes, another prominent cardiologist Curry saw in Boston *shortly after experiencing an irregular heartbeat before a March 30 game in Charlotte.*


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...0213jun23,1,685248.story?coll=cs-sports-print

Whaddaya know? It looks like Curry was perfectly well within his rights to wonder why he was being held out of action. One of the very best specialists in the field -- a doctor who knows all too well the dangerous consequences of giving an athlete a premature or baselessly optimistic diagnosis -- told Eddy as far back as early April that he was good to go.

And no, the Bulls weren't even semi-transparent during the press conference -- we didn't hear that a world-renowned expert had cleared Eddy. We heard vague rumblings about doubts and test results and an inability to reproduce Eddy's arrythmia, and borderline irrelevant commentary from two orthopedists, one of whom opined that "the heart is important to us."

It's funny -- in this thread, I was viciously and heavy-handedly taken to task for even suggesting any link between Eddy's health and his upcoming contract negotiations, and I was told that all the Bulls cared about was Eddy Curry, **** sapiens. Boy has that tune ever changed now that the Bulls have decided, three months later, that Estes was right in the first place.

[end bump] We now return you to your regular programming; feel free to construe every criticism of Paxson and Reinsdorf as an act of moral turpitude.


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

Ding ding, we have a winner.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*

I wonder what the reaction would have been if the Bulls would have let Curry play in the post-season and he proceeded to (God forbid) drop dead on the court?

If you are in the camp that the Bulls would have beaten the Whiz with Eddy, then it cost the Bulls organization millions to sit Eddy. If there was no concern for Eddy's health, why didn't the Bulls just let him keep playing?

I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle...


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> I wonder what the reaction would have been if the Bulls would have let Curry play in the post-season and he proceeded to (God forbid) drop dead on the court?
> 
> If you are in the camp that the Bulls would have beaten the Whiz with Eddy, then it cost the Bulls organization millions to sit Eddy. If there was no concern for Eddy's health, why didn't the Bulls just let him keep playing?
> 
> I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle...


I was thinking the very same thing, though I never posted it. 

If Curry had played, Paxson opposers would have brought up, all john cared about was how many more wins he could get and not about Curry the person. John should have done more in finding out what was wrong with Eddy. 

The circle never stops.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



bullsville said:


> I wonder what the reaction would have been if the Bulls would have let Curry play in the post-season and he proceeded to (God forbid) drop dead on the court?


It would have been a tragedy with enormous legal, financial, and medical implications.

That's why it makes all the difference in the world as to who cleared Eddy -- Mark Estes, who's been there, done that, and knows better than anyone the dangers of sending a guy back into action too soon.



> If you are in the camp that the Bulls would have beaten the Whiz with Eddy, then it cost the Bulls organization millions to sit Eddy.


How do you figure? If Eddy played, didn't drop dead, and was integral to the Bulls' success in the first and any subsequent rounds, he'd be looking at a max or near-max contract. Now, it appears that he'll be lucky to get $40 million, assuming he's not traded for feisty low-talent vets and Cap Space. Seems to me you could argue that shelving him has saved them $20-40 million, depending on how much they'd make from games played in subsequent series (FWIW, I recall reading articles about the Knicks' missing the playoffs that estimated they were losing $5 million in profit / round).



> If there was no concern for Eddy's health, why didn't the Bulls just let him keep playing?


I don't think anyone's said there wasn't a concern for Eddy's health. In fact, in this thread, people were angrily telling me that that's ALL the Bulls were concerned about. My hunches then and recent developments say otherwise, though, and imo it sure doesn't look good that the Bulls basically covered up Estes's diagnosis when they gave their press conference.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Where is Curry news? (merged: Press Conference 7:00 Thurs. Night)*



ScottMay said:


> It would have been a tragedy with enormous legal, financial, and medical implications.
> 
> That's why it makes all the difference in the world as to who cleared Eddy -- Mark Estes, who's been there, done that, and knows better than anyone the dangers of sending a guy back into action too soon.


Agreed.



> How do you figure? If Eddy played, didn't drop dead, and was integral to the Bulls' success in the first and any subsequent rounds, he'd be looking at a max or near-max contract. Now, it appears that he'll be lucky to get $40 million, assuming he's not traded for feisty low-talent vets and Cap Space. Seems to me you could argue that shelving him has saved them $20-40 million, depending on how much they'd make from games played in subsequent series (FWIW, I recall reading articles about the Knicks' missing the playoffs that estimated they were losing $5 million in profit / round).


Well, I was only talking short-term. I'll assume that $5 million in profit / round is accurate, I'm sure it's close enough for this discussion.

I don't think Pax ever had visions of paying Eddy big money, though- IMHO, Eddy's health concerns just hurt Pax's chances of completing an advantageous sign and trade. That's just my opinion, of course, but I wasn't looking at the long-term salary savings because I don't think Pax had Eddy in his long-term plans, not at big-time, near-max $$$$$$, anyway.



> I don't think anyone's said there wasn't a concern for Eddy's health. In fact, in this thread, people were angrily telling me that that's ALL the Bulls were concerned about. My hunches then and recent developments say otherwise, though, and imo it sure doesn't look good that the Bulls basically covered up Estes's diagnosis when they gave their press conference.


Maybe I missed something, but I didn't see the Bulls "covering up" anyone's diagnosis. They wanted more tests done, who can blame them? Again, if they had just taken the first diagnosis and let Eddy play and he died on the court, that would have been a true disaster.


----------



## fl_flash

And the cardiologists in minnesota weren't convinced. Neither were the folks at Rush... But, why look at ALL the infomation when only looking at some information serves your needs. Good grief.

So, let me get this straight. The Bulls, being the completely evil organization that they are, decided that they would deliberatly cripple their chances at actually winning their first playoff series in seven years all in order to drive down the value of a player that they may or may not want to resign because one doctor supposedly gave him a clean bill of health and others didn't (or at least wanted more information)?

Wow.


----------



## bullsville

fl_flash said:


> And the cardiologists in minnesota weren't convinced. Neither were the folks at Rush... But, why look at ALL the infomation when only looking at some information serves your needs. Good grief.
> 
> So, let me get this straight. The Bulls, being the completely evil organization that they are, decided that they would deliberatly cripple their chances at actually winning their first playoff series in seven years all in order to drive down the value of a player that they may or may not want to resign because one doctor supposedly gave him a clean bill of health and others didn't (or at least wanted more information)?
> 
> Wow.


As long as you understand...


----------



## BG7

Don't blame Paxson, he contacts all the best doctors in the country that are heart specialist. They all urge him to send Curry to theirs, and then once they test Curry, they look at his results, everythings good to go, they say more testing is needed though, so they tell Paxson they want to continue on with more tests, Paxson taking the safe route sends Curry for more testing. Why? These guys are greedy little trolls, all they care about is their money, and the more they test him the more money they get.


----------



## ScottMay

fl_flash said:


> And the cardiologists in minnesota weren't convinced. Neither were the folks at Rush... But, why look at ALL the infomation when only looking at some information serves your needs. Good grief.
> 
> So, let me get this straight. The Bulls, being the completely evil organization that they are, decided that they would deliberatly cripple their chances at actually winning their first playoff series in seven years all in order to drive down the value of a player that they may or may not want to resign because one doctor supposedly gave him a clean bill of health and others didn't (or at least wanted more information)?
> 
> Wow.


What you've posted here is your conclusion, not mine.

What I said about the press conference then and now is pretty clear.

Bottom line: I am gonna go with the opinion of Mark Estes over that of the Bulls' team doctors, one of whose training is in women's sports medicine (I wish I were making that up), a million times out of a million. I'm well aware that you either don't get or don't put much stock in the medical end of all this -- your insistence on lumping in Eddy with Hank Gathers and Reggie Lewis, despite the presentation of pretty indisputable evidence to the contrary, is kind of like classifying a guy with Alzheimer's and a guy with a raging cerebral hemorrhage as both having "head injuries."


----------



## fl_flash

bullsville said:


> As long as you understand...


OK. Got it. So Jerry Reinsdorf is pretty much the anti-christ,or at least a penny -pinching tightwad.

So, let me ask your opinion on something Bullsville. Let's say that ScottMay is dead on. That the Bulls deliberatly have tried to drive down Curry's value in order to save money on his next contract because they're cheap little *******s. While they've done everything in their power to drive down Currys' value, what has happened to Chandlers value to the Bulls and around the league? Why hasn't the Evil Empire that is the Chicago Bulls leaked all sorts of stories through their paid lackeys, the unwitting media (except when the happen to "hit the nail on the head" in which case they're crusaders of Truth) about Chandlers' bad back to drive down his value? Hasn't it been written that the Bulls fully intend to extend a sizable long-term offer (whatever that is) to Chandler? Or is that more lackey-speak and not Crusading of Truth? If the Bulls were looking to save 10's of millions of dollars on eroding Currys value, didn't they, in turn, increase Chandlers by the same amount?

I'm confused by ScottMay's position. Could you help me out here?


----------



## futuristxen

sloth said:


> Don't blame Paxson, he contacts all the best doctors in the country that are heart specialist. They all urge him to send Curry to theirs, and then once they test Curry, they look at his results, everythings good to go, they say more testing is needed though, so they tell Paxson they want to continue on with more tests, Paxson taking the safe route sends Curry for more testing. Why? These guys are greedy little trolls, all they care about is their money, and the more they test him the more money they get.


Truer words were never spoken.
Eddy and Paxson got hustled by the medical profession like to feckless rubes.


----------



## bullsville

fl_flash said:


> OK. Got it. So Jerry Reinsdorf is pretty much the anti-christ,or at least a penny -pinching tightwad.
> 
> So, let me ask your opinion on something Bullsville. Let's say that ScottMay is dead on. That the Bulls deliberatly have tried to drive down Curry's value in order to save money on his next contract because they're cheap little *******s. While they've done everything in their power to drive down Currys' value, what has happened to Chandlers value to the Bulls and around the league? Why hasn't the Evil Empire that is the Chicago Bulls leaked all sorts of stories through their paid lackeys, the unwitting media (except when the happen to "hit the nail on the head" in which case they're crusaders of Truth) about Chandlers' bad back to drive down his value? Hasn't it been written that the Bulls fully intend to extend a sizable long-term offer (whatever that is) to Chandler? Or is that more lackey-speak and not Crusading of Truth? If the Bulls were looking to save 10's of millions of dollars on eroding Currys value, didn't they, in turn, increase Chandlers by the same amount?
> 
> I'm confused by ScottMay's position. Could you help me out here?


I don't know, that's a great point about Tyson's back, though. 

And I don't think there's any doubt that the offensive spark he showed in the playoffs (he averaged 16/game over the final 4 games when he wasn't in foul trouble) certainly raised Tyson's value around the league. Having Eddy out of the lineup certainly opened up the opportunity for Tyson to score more within the offense, and it may have even upped his price as much as the "Evil Empire" lowered Eddy's price.

But according to your theory, at some time late in the season when Tyson was a little sore, the Bulls should have immediately sent him to a myriad of back specialists to bring questions about his health to the forefront. 

I do fail to see any difference- if Eddy's problem was so simple that he could be cleared by Dr Estes almost immediately yet the Bulls held him out, certainly the Bulls could have played Tyson's back "problems" up and held him out to ensure his back would be healthy for the future. 

Different body parts, same basic principle.


----------



## ScottMay

fl_flash said:


> OK. Got it. So Jerry Reinsdorf is pretty much the anti-christ,or at least a penny -pinching tightwad.
> 
> So, let me ask your opinion on something Bullsville. Let's say that ScottMay is dead on. That the Bulls deliberatly have tried to drive down Curry's value in order to save money on his next contract because they're cheap little *******s. While they've done everything in their power to drive down Currys' value, what has happened to Chandlers value to the Bulls and around the league? Why hasn't the Evil Empire that is the Chicago Bulls leaked all sorts of stories through their paid lackeys, the unwitting media (except when the happen to "hit the nail on the head" in which case they're crusaders of Truth) about Chandlers' bad back to drive down his value? Hasn't it been written that the Bulls fully intend to extend a sizable long-term offer (whatever that is) to Chandler? Or is that more lackey-speak and not Crusading of Truth? If the Bulls were looking to save 10's of millions of dollars on eroding Currys value, didn't they, in turn, increase Chandlers by the same amount?
> 
> I'm confused by ScottMay's position. Could you help me out here?


Yikes, the bitterness! Please, flash, contrary to the old saying, an unexamined life IS worth living.

If it's getting to the point where my opinions on the Bulls are being seen as hateful attacks on a person's worldview, I guess it's time for a summer vacation. Jesus (oops . . . I mean, gosh).


----------



## ScottMay

bullsville said:


> But according to your theory, at some time late in the season when Tyson was a little sore, the Bulls should have immediately sent him to a myriad of back specialists to bring questions about his health to the forefront.


Or, according to flash's theory, maybe the Bulls should have just started a badly aging Antonio Davis over Tyson all season long. Perhaps that wouldn't diminish value to the extent that an injury scare would, but I bet it'd be in the ballpark.

AGAIN: this is expanding on flash's theory. It's not mine.


----------



## Ron Cey

Nothing that has been disclosed even suggests that the Bulls deliberately drove down Curry's value. 

Moreover, and Scott I'd just love it if you or MikeDC or whoever would comment on this, there is nothing that said Eddy was "good to go" right at the time Dr. Estes saw him in April. 

Did Estes clear Curry to resume play immediately? Find me the link to that. 

Is it not equally probable that it was Estes who said "Things look good, but lets have him shut down for 6 weeks to see if the size of his heart changes." Not only is is equally probable, it is more probable as you will read later in this post. 

*Specifically, during the press conference Paxson said that all indications they were getting were positive but that they were told they needed to shut Eddy down for more testing.* 

How do you know it was not Estes himself that didn't suggest this? Or that Cannom would not equally have suggested it, considering that Cannom's own diagnosis came AFTER the doctor ordered down time?

Allow me to try and answer the question. The following are direct quotes taken from the Bulls' physicians at the press conference:



> *Bulls' team physician Dr. Kathy Weber*
> 
> "We've been as diligent as we can to rule out anything possible that would put him at risk. We're going to continue to do that until we feel it's safe for him to play."
> 
> ''Arrhythmias can be benign and they can be dangerous, so it depends on what kind of an arrhythmia you're talking about,'' Weber said. *''In this case, [it] appears to be a benign arrhythmia.*
> 
> "Although *everything has been positive*, we still have some unanswered questions. Until we have that completely put to rest, we've opted to continue testing."
> 
> *Bulls' team physician Dr. Brian Cole*
> 
> ''Unfortunately, *these tests have come back favorably but yet inconclusive*. As difficult as that may be to understand, this is a complicated issue when you're dealing with the heart. So in order to make sure that Eddy is safe to play, *it's been determined by our cardiac experts that it will take an additional six weeks* to have a conclusion to this where we can all feel comfortable that Eddy is safe to return to the court.'


Link: http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/curry_pc_050414.html

Where is the deception? That they didn't mention Estes by name? Unbelievable.

Gee whiz. If cardiac expert Dr. Estes had already seen Curry at the time of the press conference, is it not possible that he might constitute one of "our cardiac experts"? But, of course, that is inconsistent with your Darth Paxson theory.

Scott, I am one of the people who "viciously" and "heavy-handedly" disputed your contentions back then and I see nothing different now. If anything, you've gotten worse and so has MikeDC by following along in step. 

The narrow-minded and outrageous assumptions you make about the chronology of events verifies that you are beyond rationally evaluating anything regarding an intersection between Bulls' management and money.

You provide some valuable analysis in other areas, Scott, and I've come to truly appreciate your posts in those areas (and MikeDC's as well). But when it comes to Bulls' management and ownership, I'm afraid you just sailed "The Jib" past the point of no return.


----------



## fl_flash

ScottMay said:


> Or, according to flash's theory, maybe the Bulls should have just started a badly aging Antonio Davis over Tyson all season long. Perhaps that wouldn't diminish value to the extent that an injury scare would, but I bet it'd be in the ballpark.
> 
> AGAIN: this is expanding on flash's theory. It's not mine.


You're quite the piece of work. So, now you have the audacity to speak for me also? Wow. Chandler has seemed to have done just fine and is line for a very nice payday. 

So, for my own limited edification, why did the Bulls bury or not bring to light Dr. Estes findings? Lord knows that Eddy's privacy isn't an issue - is it? It's not like somebodies life could hang in the balance and that it's his private business. Full disclosure should be the course of business - right? Oh, I forgot. You're no longer championing for Curry's personal rights and therefore that is no longer an issue. Now it's the fact that the Bulls deliberatly buried this information. Never mind that you have zero, and I mean ZERO, proof of any of your accusations. You act as judge, jury and executioner on situations that you have no factual knowledge of. That irritates me.

I'm gonna have to leave you to your own devices. Your arrogant and pompus style has gotten on my nerves and it's time for a break from here. I'll take you up on that summer vacation. I'll see how the summer plays out. You - already have complete knowledge of what is to come - a very remarkable talent I might add. Have a nice summer.


----------



## ScottMay

Ron Cey said:


> Nothing that has been disclosed even suggests that the Bulls deliberately drove down Curry's value.
> 
> Moreover, and Scott I'd just love it if you or MikeDC or whoever would comment on this, there is nothing that said Eddy was "good to go" right at that time.
> 
> Did Estes clear Curry to resume play immediately? Find me the link to that.
> 
> Is it not equally probable that it was Estes who said "Things look good, but lets have him shut down for 6 weeks to see if the size of his heart changes." Not only is is equally probable, it is more probable as you will read later in this post.


I've never disputed any of that, and in fact, I'm positive that you're absolutely right that Estes would have been one of the doctors asking him to rest for six weeks to confirm that his ventricle was thickened due to athlete's heart. 

My argument is not now nor has it ever been that the Bulls held Eddy out of the playoffs to drive down his value. His fate in that regard was sealed once he was diagnosed with ventricular tachycardia and a thickened heart wall.



> Where is the deception? That they didn't mention Estes by name? Unbelievable.
> 
> Gee whiz. If cardiac expert Dr. Estes had already seen Curry at the time of the press conference, is it not possible that he might constitute one of "our cardiac experts"? But, of course, that is inconsistent with your Darth Paxson theory.


Yeah, that's the *potential *deception, or part of it, anyway. The somewhat vague and open-ended scenario they presented, combined with the knowledge that Eddy would be entering free agency without the benefit of proving he could take the court again, is much different than if they'd come out and named names (for the millionth time, it is appalling to me that not one member of the Chicago media has made the Lewis-Estes connection), went into greater medical detail about Eddy's condition, said what the exact course of treatment was, and followed it all up with actual press conferences rather than stuff fed to McGraw and KC.

I'm sure that Paxson withheld key bits of specific information not out of malice, but because he was trying to keep things simple. Sometimes, though, it's a lot better to divulge the full script (granting all necessary respect to Eddy's privacy) and let the idiots dumb things down for themselves. 



> Scott, I am one of the people who "viciously" and "heavy-handedly" disputed your contentions back then and I see nothing different now. If anything, you've gotten worse and so has MikeDC by following along in step.
> 
> The narrow-minded and outrageous assumptions you make about the chronology of events verifies that you are beyond rationally evaluating anything regarding an intersection between Bulls' management and money.
> 
> You provide some valuable analysis in other areas, Scott, and I've come to truly appreciate your posts in those areas (and MikeDC's as well). But when it comes to Bulls' management and ownership, I'm afraid you just sailed "The Jib" past the point of no return.


I appreciate the back-handed compliment! 

But you'll notice that nowhere in this particular thread have I really ever discussed motive or intent, just perception and actual result. Whether or not the Bulls deliberately attempted to drive down Curry's value by being less than perfectly forthright about his condition almost doesn't matter at this point --in reality, Curry's value has been driven down. 

And that's what I was getting at in my initial wish list for the press conference -- as much transparency as possible, lest a lack of it later on be construed as an attempt to knock down Eddy's value.

Now that additional information has come out (the KC article I quoted was the first time I'd seen that Estes "cleared" Curry BEFORE the press conference), and now that the body politic is saying that it's perfectly reasonable for Paxson to offer Eddy a incentivized contract because, sheesh, the guy's got a bad heart! (when in this thread I was bashed for even mentioning the word "contract"), I felt this was worth revisiting. Especially when it's being reported that Paxson is entertaining sign-and-trades, which makes the lack of transparency just plain dumb, and especially when weighed against all the forgotten sturm-und-drang of the DNA test requirement.

And Ron, please don't think I post any of this stuff to change your (and a few others') mind(s). You've thrown your full support behind an ownership group that's produced a .370 winning percentage w/o MJ despite the highest profit margin in the league. I just can't abide that sort of performance unquestioningly.


----------



## lgtwins

Same old. Same old. Unbelievable :curse:


----------



## ScottMay

lgtwins said:


> Same old. Same old. Unbelievable :curse:


http://basketballboards.net/forum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=ignore&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## Ron Cey

> I've never disputed any of that, and in fact, I'm positive that you're absolutely right that Estes would have been one of the doctors asking him to rest for six weeks to confirm that his ventricle was thickened due to athlete's heart.


Good.



> My argument is not now nor has it ever been that the Bulls held Eddy out of the playoffs to drive down his value. His fate in that regard was sealed once he was diagnosed with ventricular tachycardia and a thickened heart wall.


Agreed. But I think thats a little inconsistent with what I've bolded below:



> Yeah, that's the *potential **deception*, or part of it, anyway. The somewhat vague and open-ended scenario they presented, *combined with the knowledge that Eddy would be entering free agency without the benefit of proving he could take the court again*, is much different than if they'd come out and named names (for the millionth time, it is appalling to me that not one member of the Chicago media has made the Lewis-Estes connection), went into greater medical detail about Eddy's condition, said what the exact course of treatment was, and followed it all up with actual press conferences rather than stuff fed to McGraw and KC.
> 
> I'm sure that Paxson withheld key bits of specific information not out of malice, but because he was trying to keep things simple. Sometimes, though, it's a lot better to divulge the full script (granting all necessary respect to Eddy's privacy) and let the idiots dumb things down for themselves.


So, you aren't saying the Bulls have actually deliberately done anything wrong at all with regard to Eddy Curry and his market value? Good. We agree. 



> I appreciate the back-handed compliment!


The compliment and what followed it are different. I didn't intend it to be backhanded. I was sincere about both parts, independently. I've come to accept you as a solid poster in all areas but one. 



> But you'll notice that *nowhere in this particular thread have I really ever discussed motive or intent*, just perception and actual result. Whether or not the Bulls deliberately attempted to drive down Curry's value by being less than perfectly forthright about his condition almost doesn't matter at this point --in reality, Curry's value has been driven down.


I'm not sure I really agree with the bolded part. Deception is intentional, and its a term you used. You also said this:



> My hunches then and recent developments say otherwise, though, and imo it sure doesn't look good that *the Bulls basically covered up Estes's diagnosis when they gave their press conference.*


I get the feeling you are white-washing that statement now.



> And that's what I was getting at in my initial wish list for the press conference -- as much transparency as possible, *lest a lack of it later on be construed as an attempt to knock down Eddy's value.*


Now who would do something like that? :biggrin: 



> Now that additional information has come out (the KC article I quoted was the first time I'd seen that Estes "cleared" Curry BEFORE the press conference), and now that the body politic is saying that it's perfectly reasonable for Paxson to offer Eddy a incentivized contract because, sheesh, the guy's got a bad heart! (when in this thread I was bashed for even mentioning the word "contract"), *I felt this was worth revisiting.* Especially when it's being reported that Paxson is entertaining sign-and-trades, which makes the lack of transparency just plain dumb, and especially when weighed against all the forgotten sturm-und-drang of the DNA test requirement.


Why? You just got done writing the following in the exact same post: 



> Whether or not the Bulls deliberately attempted to drive down Curry's value by being less than perfectly forthright about his condition *almost doesn't matter at this point* --in reality, Curry's value has been driven down.


I guess, given this last "Hey, I never meant to imply improper motive" post of yours, I'm having a hard time understanding the purpose of your posts that preceded it. But that is my shortcoming.



> And Ron, please don't think I post any of this stuff to change your (and a few others') mind(s).


I don't think that. 



> You've thrown your full support behind an ownership group that's produced a .370 winning percentage w/o MJ despite the highest profit margin in the league. *I just can't abide that sort of performance unquestioningly*.


Nor can I, Scott. I don't "abide" anything about my favorite team unquestioningly. In fact, I question it with extreme particularity. That is why I don't jump to conclusions one way or another until something actually happens. For example, I would never joing a "Fire Paxson" club preemptively and then announce that I will have my name removed once Paxson proves he doesn't screw something up that he might screw up in the future. 

I also wouldn't call something that hasn't happened yet "predictable" like you did yesterday. 

I can be extremely critical. I just happened to start posting on this website in December of '04 which was well after Paxson took out the trash. You are seeing me in my "happy place". I'm not going to manufacture something to complain about just to appear to be a critical thinker.


----------



## lgtwins

ScottMay said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=ignore&match=all&titlesonly=0


Thank you for the tip, Scott. But you took up way too much of this forum lately so if I ignore your post, it won't be fun any more. :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Lacy: Source say docs cleared Eddy to play

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull01.html

Bulls center Eddy Curry went through what a source close to the situation called a successful heart examination Thursday by renowned cardiologist David Cannom in Los Angeles.

Afterward, Curry was expected to return to Chicago.

"Eddy said that the doctor told him his examinations went well, and he's real happy about that,'' the source said. "He said he was cleared to play. Now he's looking forward to starting his workouts at the Berto Center as soon as possible.''

Curry has said he also intends to work out with trainer Tim Grover at the West Loop Athletic Club. But Bulls operations chief John Paxson, who said the team had nothing new to announce, has said that he and team doctors have to get Cannom's official clearance and recommended course of action before they would allow Curry to resume workouts. Even then, Curry would be brought along gradually, starting with basic exercises because he has been inactive since March 30.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Curry gets green light to work out, without restrictions

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-curry03.html



> Though the Bulls haven't made an official announcement, operations chief John Paxson confirmed Saturday that center Eddy Curry -- sidelined since suffering an irregular heartbeat before a game March 30 -- has received medical clearance to begin working out again.





> ''Dr. Cannom has cleared Eddy to resume activity,'' Paxson said. ''The reality of it is as of [Friday], Eddy didn't need us or any team to clear him. He's got a doctor that said he can go ahead and resume activity, and we're going to follow Dr. Cannom's guidelines.''





> ''Our doctors have talked with Dr. Cannom, and we've received a final report from him,'' Paxson said. ''He's got the go-ahead. I know he's been anxious to get off the couch, get moving and get back in the gym. He's got the green light to do that.''


----------



## johnston797

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Curry gets green light to work out, without restrictions
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-curry03.html


Pax deftly acknowledged it's really Curry's decision. Seems like this would remove all of the Bulls liability.


----------

